# Gamescom: Messe-Leitung und RTL-Redakteur beziehen Stellung zum RTL-Bericht



## SimonFistrich (25. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamescom: Messe-Leitung und RTL-Redakteur beziehen Stellung zum RTL-Bericht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamescom: Messe-Leitung und RTL-Redakteur beziehen Stellung zum RTL-Bericht


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

"Viele beklagen die überzogene Darstellung der Spieler als unhygienisch, sozial inkompetent und verschroben" die findet man auch bei RTL. Lasst mal ne Auflistung machen hier.

Frauke Ludewig magernende super Nerd Moderatorin inkl 2cm feinster Gesichtsspachtel. Tolles Vorbild. Dadrunter riecht es bestimmt auch schon


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. August 2011)

Es wäre aus unserer Sicht wünschenswert, wenn die Kommentare unserer User sachlich bleiben würden. Warum sollten wir als Gamer jetzt das Klischee erfüllen, dass RTL gezeichnet hat?


----------



## boyclar (25. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> "Viele beklagen die überzogene Darstellung der Spieler als unhygienisch, sozial inkompetent und verschroben" die findet man auch bei RTL. Lasst mal ne Auflistung machen hier.
> 
> Frauke Ludewig magernende super Nerd Moderatorin inkl 2cm feinster Gesichtsspachtel. Tolles Vorbild. Dadrunter riecht es bestimmt auch schon


 
Haha


----------



## Raid33n (25. August 2011)

Wer heutzutage glaubt , dass jemand ein Bericht im TV nicht ernst nimmt , sollte ma ein wenig nachdenken . Diesbezüglich meinte er , es seie eher ein lustiger Beitrag ? (Hat er evtl  4-5 Bier getrunken , bevor er diese Entschuldigung geschrieben hatte oder Punkt 12 eingeschaltet ? (wohlmöglich beides)


----------



## Xaramas (25. August 2011)

Jeder weiß doch, dass RTL nur Dreck im Programm hat.
Ich geb generell nichts auf die Meinung von Leuten, die sich durch das Fernseh"programm" von diesem Sender bestätigt fühlen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2011)

dann hier auch noch einmal:
ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie man sich über so was aufregen kann. 
wir wissen doch alle, wie es um die seriosität von explosiv bestellt. 
mich interessiert sonst nicht, was die bringen, also interessiert es mich auch jetzt nicht. 
(zumal ich mal behaupten würde, dass auf einer messe wie der gamescom in der tat auch überproportional viele _komische_ vögel rumlaufen, das nur am rande)


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2011)

Raid33n schrieb:


> Wer heutzutage glaubt , dass jemand ein Bericht im TV nicht ernst nimmt , sollte ma ein wenig nachdenken . Diesbezüglich meinte er , es seie eher ein lustiger Beitrag ? (Hat er evtl  4-5 Bier getrunken , bevor er diese Entschuldigung geschrieben hatte oder Punkt 12 eingeschaltet ? (wohlmöglich beides)


 
Allerdings
Siehe Dittsche, die Figur hat sich Olli Dittrich ja nicht einfach so aus der Nase gezogen, die Typen gibts wirklich und immerhin ist das nicht Newsweekly oder die Wochenshow

Und wieso man sich darüber aufregen kann? Warum nicht?
Denn immerhin, wenn die Klügeren Nachgeben, wobei man bei so manchen Kommentaren sagen muss, die um das Gegenteil Wissenden, dann beginnt die Herrschaft der Dummen und die Beschwerden zu dem Beitrag haben den gleichen Sinn weshalb es bildblog.de gibt


----------



## Spassbremse (25. August 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Es wäre aus unserer Sicht wünschenswert, wenn die Kommentare unserer User sachlich bleiben würden. Warum sollten wir als Gamer jetzt das Klischee erfüllen, dass RTL gezeichnet hat?



Moment, RTL hat Gamer (fälschlicherweise) als schüchtern, hässlich, ungepflegt und stinkend porträtiert - von rachsüchtig, nachtragend, bösartig, irre, menschenfeindlich und hysterisch war ja niemals die Rede...


----------



## Wamboland (25. August 2011)

http://www.programmbeschwerde.de



> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
> 
> Additionally, a 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.



Scheint deren Server nicht zu verkraften ^^

Aber immerhin wird sich entschuldigt, auch wenn ich glaube das es nur leere Lippenbekenntnisse sind, weil man merkt das Gamer eben keine kleine Minderheit mehr sind die sich alles gefallen lässt. Denn "wir" sind im Internet zu Hause und "die Anderen" besuchen uns hier nur - und da das Internet immer wichtiger wird, kann man sich nicht so einfach über die Stammgäste lustig machen 

Dazu dann noch dieses aufschlussreiche Interview 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4PR34Az4AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## HMCpretender (25. August 2011)

Da gibts so viele interessante Spieler und RTL redet über die Waschgewohnheiten der Spieler. Kein Wunder, dass das Fernsehen immer bedeutungsloser wird.


----------



## UthaSnake (25. August 2011)

Oh man... was für ein Gedöns um ein 3-5 minütigen Beitrag  von RTL (ich sage nur "Brennpunkt Familie" ) ^^...

Wenn da n attraktives Model steht und nen Mann mit langen Haaren, Bart und "Schlabber"klamotten nach seinem Aufwand für sein persönliches Styling fragt, springt einem die Satire doch schon ins Gesicht 

Man hätte dem Beitrag mehr Humor geben können, das deutlich wird das es sich um eine Art "Fun Bericht" handelt (damit es auch jeder versteht).
Jedoch tragen wir alle auch 1200 bis 1300 Gramm "schweren / leichten" Denkschmalz mit uns herum, da kann man auch mal erwarten das der geneigte Tv-Zuschauer dieses auch mal nutzt...

Frag mich nur warum sich alle aufregen?
Haben wir nicht schlimmere Probleme? Staatsverschuldung, Eurobonds etc... Müssen wir uns über einen kurzen Beitrag eines sensationgeilen Magazins aufregen?

seht es ein: Gamer sind hochgradig gefährlich, stinken, sind sozial inkompetent ... Man stelle sich vor es gäbe noch eine Art der "Hexenverbrennung"  - wir wären arm dran!

Aber egal, gehen wir uns weiter aufregen über lächerliche Beiträge (die genauso Ernst genommen werden sollten wie das Nachmittagsprogramm dieses Senders).

PS: Ich fand den Beitrag auch nicht toll, aber ich reg mich nicht auf, weil:
1.) Die Satire zu erkennen war,
und
2.) ich es lächerlich finde, da ich auch nicht über "Mitten im Leben" und so schimpfe...
Wenn ein deutscher Sender seine Bewohner als völlig assioziale Schmarrotzer gern so zeigen will (und viele das auch noch gern gucken mögen - warum auch immer...?) dann weiß man doch bereits im Vorfeld, das man die Beiträge des Klatschblattmagazins Explosiv, nicht für voll nehmen braucht.


----------



## leckmuschel (25. August 2011)

ist das nicht ihre zielgruppe, "unhygienisch, sozial inkompetent und verschroben" ?
bei dem was auf rtl läuft, sollte man evtl. noch hartz4 tv dranschreiben.


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

Naja Florian ich finde es gehoert einfach dazu seine Meinung kundzutun und es wird sich einfach zuviel erlaubt von den Medien und Co. Ich selbst war auch dort am Donnerstag und ja es gab super viele verschiedene Menschen...wo ich dachte ohweia....Aber das gleiche hätten die auch von mir denken koennen. Nur wenn die Medien anfangen mich zu verurteilen, verurteile ich sie!

Und dieses Argument unten ist nunmal auch eine realistische Aussage im Rahmen einer Tatsache. Klar hätte ich das noch etwas anders formulieren koennen trifft aber den Punkt.


----------



## DH (25. August 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Ich fand den Beitrag auch nicht toll, aber ich reg mich nicht auf, weil:
> die Satire zu erkennen war...


Das war keine gewollte Satire. Die Zielgruppe von explosiv ist nicht mal in der Lage, den Begriff "Satire" zu verstehen, geschweige denn sie zu durchschauen. RTL meint das ganze völlig ernst. Man könnte es allerhöchstens als unfreiwillige Realsatire ansehen.


----------



## LorD-AcE (25. August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNB5MGWRgY


----------



## Parady (25. August 2011)

Ich muss zugeben, der Beitrag ist schon auf gewisse Weise lustig. Aber da es sich auf wirklich alle Gamescom Besucher bezieht, fühle ich mich mit beleidigt. Schließlich ist das eine Messe für alle. Natürlich kommen dort auch die ein oder anderen Gamer hin, die all die Klischees erfüllen. Aber ich habe in den 10 Stunden keinen dort angetroffen, der schlecht gerochen hat. Selbst wenn, bei 30°C Raumtemperatur kann man soetwas sowieso nicht verhindern. Da kann bestimmt auch das Kamerateam ein Liedchen von sinngen.

Des weiteren durch Stichproben sagen zu können, dass Gamer keine Frauen ansprechen können. Wie man aus der Parodie von Giga entnehmen konnte, sind auch nicht alle RTL Mitarbeiter in festen Händen. Also wieder etwas erzählt, was nicht der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## Egersdorfer (25. August 2011)

Hierzu sehr lustiges Giga Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNB5MGWRgY

Den Bericht (v.a. voice over) fand ich durchaus lustig, das Problem war m.E. das unter-durchschnittlich aussehende "Model", das sich versuchte über den Rücken von vermeintlich Schwachen zu profilieren. Sowas ist einfach ekelerregend.

Auf jedem Campus von einer geisteswissenschaftlichen Fakultät laufen genügend Frauen 'rum, die nicht nur deutlich besser aussehen, sondern auch was im Kopf haben.

Es ist halt leicht bei einem Besucheraufkommen von 275k ein halbes Dutzend Leute zu finden, die man als weniger attraktiv beschreiben könnte, was ohnehin sehr subjektiv ist.

Bspw. fand ich die gezeigte Cosplayerin ("ich spiel auch ego-shooter") unendlich hübscher als die copy-pasta-Blondine.


----------



## FlorianStangl (25. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Naja Florian ich finde es gehoert einfach dazu seine Meinung kundzutun und es wird sich einfach zuviel erlaubt von den Medien und Co. Ich selbst war auch dort am Donnerstag und ja es gab super viele verschiedene Menschen...wo ich dachte ohweia....Aber das gleiche hätten die auch von mir denken koennen. Nur wenn die Medien anfangen mich zu verurteilen, verurteile ich sie.


 Nicht falsch verstehen, niemand will dir deine Meinung nehmen. Aber wenn RTL geistigen Dünnpfiff verbreitet, müssen wir es ja nicht auf gleichen Niveau beantworten. Damit meine ich nicht deinen Beitrag, das ist eine allgemeine Bitte. 

Wir können nicht auf der einen Seite um gesellschaftliche Anerkennung kämpfen, aber uns dann wegen so eines - eigentlich besser zu ignorierenden Berichts - wie pubertierende Primaten aufführen. Das beißt sich. Und noch mal, das ist nicht auf dich gemünzt, sondern die Erklärung, warum ich meine Bitte gleich als zweiten Kommentar in diesem Thread gepostet habe.


----------



## Mandavar (25. August 2011)

Ich finde diesen Bericht extrem unpassend und beleidigend. Man sollte bei Gericht eine Gegendarstellung beantragen.

Ich bin:

-Gewaschen
-Gebildet
-Verlobt
-Gut gekleidet
-Gut frisiert

-Und leidenschaftlicher GAMER!

Nieder mit RTL.


----------



## swk1100 (25. August 2011)

Tv Magazine wie Explosive kann und sollte man nicht ernst nehmen.
Wenn mich interessiert wie viel Gewicht der ein oder andere Film-Star hat, dann kann man drauf zählen das es dort besprochen wird.


----------



## Nosi11 (25. August 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Hierzu sehr lustiges Giga Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNB5MGWRgY
> 
> Den Bericht (v.a. voice over) fand ich durchaus lustig, das Problem war m.E. das unter-durchschnittlich aussehende "Model", das sich versuchte über den Rücken von vermeintlich Schwachen zu profilieren. Sowas ist einfach ekelerregend.
> 
> ...




das video war ja mal lange auf youtube


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

Verstehe schon was du meinst und ich nimm das nicht persönlich Dann sehen wirs als Satire oder loeschen den Beitrag einfach no problem.

Allerdings brauchen wir Gamer nicht um Anerkennung betteln geschweige denn irgendeinem Rächenschaft abzulegen was unser Hobby ist. Und wen mir auf dem Heimweg einer ins Gesicht schlägt ignorier ich ihn ja auch nicht und denk mir ja gib mir noch eine. Das was ich damit sagen will ist das jeder Mensch verschieden ist und keiner das Recht hat über das Aussehen zuurteilen. Daher kann man diesen Beitrag nicht ignorieren. Hier wurden gezielt schwache Persönlichkeiten rausgesucht und zur Schau gestellt.

Nun, der junge Mann der so schüchtern ist zb. Wird von seinen Schulkollegen 100% gedisst bis zum geht nicht mehr. Dessen Verantwortung muss sich ein Sender sein der andere nieder macht. Aber dann hätte RTL nichts mehr zu senden wenn nicht evtl noch ein 
Drama bei rauskommt.

In der Haut der zur Schaugestellten Leute da will ich beim besten willen nicht stecken jetzt.


----------



## DH (25. August 2011)

swk1100 schrieb:


> Tv Magazine wie Explosive kann und sollte man nicht ernst nehmen.
> Wenn mich interessiert wie viel Gewicht der ein oder andere Film-Star hat, dann kann man drauf zählen das es dort besprochen wird.


 
Natürlich nimmt das von uns keiner ernst. Ich fühl mich von dem Bericht auch nicht beleidigt oder verletzt, da ich es ja ohnehin besser weiß. Das Problem ist nur das Bild, das die explosiv-Zuschauer von uns Gamern bekommen. Die nehmen das zu einem großen Teil nämlich einfach so hin, wie es RTL ihnen vorsetzt.


----------



## FreeCryer (25. August 2011)

War klar das RTL sowas sendet, habe mit nichts anderem gerechnet. Die treiben doch schon seid Jahren ihre Zahlen nach oben durch diese ganzen Nachmittags Familien dramen. 
Sowas passt da genau ins Bild. Dummerweise schauen sich das zu viele an so das es nie abgeschafft wird.


----------



## nataSic (25. August 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Hierzu sehr lustiges Giga Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlNB5MGWRgY



Toll, den hat RTL löschen lassen. Die werden mir echt immer unsympatischer. Von wegen das war nur als Spaß gemeint. Wenn jemand anders sich dann über das lustig Gemeinte lustig machen will wirds gelöscht... ich guck nie wieder rtl lol

Apropos gelöscht: RTL EXPLOSIV - GIGA EXPLODIERT - Die Antwort auf die gamesco - YouTube


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Verstehe schon was du meinst und ich nimm das nicht persönlich Dann sehen wirs als Satire oder loeschen den Beitrag einfach no problem.


 
Naja, zu deinen Beträgen lässt sich so nur sagen:
Eine Aussage Meinung zu nennen bedeutet nicht, das man sich wie die Axt im Walde benehmen darf


----------



## IlllIIlllI (25. August 2011)

Ich bin dafür das Tim Kickbusch aus RTL entlassen wird. So gebildet wie er ist findet er sicher schnell nen neuen Job.


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

So Äusserungen kommen immer wenn man nicht richtig liest und alles über einen Kamm schert. Dazu sag ich nur oberflächig und sympathiehascher.


----------



## robby23 (25. August 2011)

Ich will den Beitrag von RTL wirklich nicht gutheißen, aber mal ehrlich....Gamescon-Besucher bestätigen das Klischee vom miefenden Computernerd immer wieder. Es gibt Dinge für die kann ein Mensch nichts, aber Körperhygiene gehört nicht dazu. Wenn man weiß, dass man unter Menschen geht, dann duscht man sich vorher und benutzt Deo. Wenn man weiß, dass das nicht reicht, nimmt man sich noch Deo mit. Ich nenn das jetzt einfach mal Nächstenliebe. 

Wen das nicht interessiert, der muss halt mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Manche lernen es einfach nicht anders. 
Klar, es mag Leute geben die mit Körpergruch mehr Probleme haben als andere, aber so oft wie man auf der Gamescon im Dunst anderer steht, könnte man meinen, die Messe sei für die darunter Leidenden ein anonymer Treffpunkt.
Eine geschlossene Messehalle ist nunmal kein OpenAir Festival, wo das keine Sau interessiert. Das musste ich mir sagen lassen, und das hab ich auch an nen Kollegen von mir weitergegeben, der nach 16 Stunden LAN Party meinte, direkt so zur Messe zu düsen müssen.

Auch daürber dass RTL ein Sender für Dumme ist, braucht man eigentlich kein Wort zu verlieren und über die Unnötigkeit dieser "Reportage" auch nicht. 
Aber wenn ich so mitgekomme wie viele Leute Dschungelcamp, Frauentausch und Co komsumieren und ausführlich mitreden können, bzw. wie viel von dem Schrott mittlerweile quasi Kultstatus (gerade im Internet, ich sag nur Psycho Andreas) erlangt hat, dann darf man sich echt nicht über solche Beiträge wundern. Es wird halt immer niederträchtiger.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass nun eine Subkultur angegriffen wurde, bei der man sich das erste mal selber angesprochen fühlen kann. Da hört der Spaß natürlich auf. 

Ich weiß, damit hab ich mich jetzt unbeliebt gemacht, aber das musste mal raus.


----------



## marzipanmann (25. August 2011)

Es wird langsam Zeit, dass wir Gamer uns dies nicht mehr gefallen lassen. Auch wenn RTL sich Entschuldigt, sollten wir alle mal überlegen, gegen derartige Beleidigung eine Sammelklage einzureichen, sonst wird sich eh nie etwas ändern.


----------



## Exar-K (25. August 2011)

Ob man die Entschuldigung des Redakteurs ernst nehmen kann, kurz nachdem er u.a. solche Dinge geschrieben hat:

_"Du, nachdem was die Freaks mir so schreiben, glaube ich, man hätte   die in ihrer Mehrzahl noch härter angehen müssen. Viele kranke Hirne   unterwegs..."_


----------



## T-I3ag (25. August 2011)

Svatlas schrieb:


> Verstehe schon was du meinst und ich nimm das nicht persönlich Dann sehen wirs als Satire oder loeschen den Beitrag einfach no problem.
> 
> Allerdings brauchen wir Gamer nicht um Anerkennung betteln geschweige denn irgendeinem Rächenschaft abzulegen was unser Hobby ist. Und wen mir auf dem Heimweg einer ins Gesicht schlägt ignorier ich ihn ja auch nicht und denk mir ja gib mir noch eine. Das was ich damit sagen will ist das jeder Mensch verschieden ist und keiner das Recht hat über das Aussehen zuurteilen. Daher kann man diesen Beitrag nicht ignorieren. Hier wurden gezielt schwache Persönlichkeiten rausgesucht und zur Schau gestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Ich danke Dir. Du hast vollkommen recht.

Es ist mir relativ egal was RTL von Gamern denkt. Soviel Humor und Souveränität sollte jeder Gamer haben. 
Was nur extrem bedenklich ist, ist einfach wie Leute vorgeführt werden. Aber das macht RTL in jeder Sendung. Siehe die Geschichte mit den Messie-Häuser-Gedöns (Keine Ahnung wie die Sendung heißt).

Der schüchtern wirkende Typ hat die beste Antwort auf die Fragen der Redakteurin gegeben: "Ich bin, wie ich bin!"
Ich finde das alle in dem Beitrag befragten Gamer mehr Format und Stil bewiesen haben als blondchen Laura. Die müssen sich nämlich nicht vor die Kamera stellen und sich auf Kosten anderer profilieren.

Doppelmoral FTW...gell RTL?!


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann hier auch noch einmal:
> ich verstehe wirklich nicht, wie man sich über so was aufregen kann.
> wir wissen doch alle, wie es um die seriosität von explosiv bestellt.


Viele Leute wissen auch das in der BILD Zeitung nicht nur seriöse und gut recherchierte Artikel gedruckt werden, trotzdem liest "die Masse" die BILD bzw. schaut RTL & bildet sich dann ihre Meinung.



> mich interessiert sonst nicht, was die bringen, also interessiert es mich auch jetzt nicht.


Bin auch erst durch das PCG Forum darauf aufmerksam geworden ... "danke dafür!" 



> (zumal ich mal behaupten würde, dass auf einer messe wie der gamescom in der tat auch überproportional viele _komische_ vögel rumlaufen, das nur am rande)


... kann man so unterschreiben. Normal war der Auftritt der ersten drei Jungs ( Army of Two Kostüme ) nicht, jedenfalls nicht für mich. Meine Freundin hat den Bericht auch mit mir auf YT gesehen und hat auch seeeeehr merkwürdig geschaut, als die da im Kostüm aufmarschiert sind.


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

daß rtl die spieler als nerds darstellt finde ich jetzt nicht so schlimm - wer auf der gamescom war, der sah auch wirklich ne menge schräger typen 

was mir eher übel aufstößt ist, daß "offizielle statements" der messeleitung und eines reporters über "facebook" kommen
was ist denn das fürn blödsinn?  DAS ist doch jetzt "nerdisch hoch 10"


----------



## Spassbremse (25. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Viele Leute wissen auch das in der BILD Zeitung *nicht nur* seriöse und gut recherchierte Artikel gedruckt werden, trotzdem liest "die Masse" die BILD bzw. schaut RTL & bildet sich dann ihre Meinung.



Nicht nur? 

Rabowke, wenn Du mir auch nur einen einzigen _seriösen_ Artikel(*) aus der BILD, sagen wir, aus den letzten zehn Jahren vorlegen kannst, dann lade ich Dich & Deine Freundin bei meinem nächsten Besuch in Berlin gerne zum Essen ein... 


(*) Reine dpa-Kurzmeldungen, oder anderer Presseagenturen, Wetter, Werbeartikel, etc. zählen nicht, ausschließlich von BILD-Redakteuren selbst verfasste/ redigierte Artikel.


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

Karneval schaut keiner komisch, nur wenn Leute zu einer anderen Jahreszeit aus der Rolle fallen. Da frag ich mich bloss wie doof schauen die Leute wenn sie auf der Role Play Convention sind oder Videos zeigen. Aber dann ist wieder alles normal. Engstirniges verdrehtes Deutschland.


----------



## Rabowke (25. August 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nicht nur?
> 
> Rabowke, wenn Du mir auch nur einen einzigen _seriösen_ Artikel(*) aus der BILD, sagen wir, aus den letzten zehn Jahren vorlegen kannst, dann lade ich Dich & Deine Freundin bei meinem nächsten Besuch in Berlin gerne zum Essen ein...
> 
> ...


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es wird etwas dauern ... verständlicherweise!


----------



## Elbart (25. August 2011)

Bei der Flut an "Scripted Reality"-Formaten, die RTL als scheinbar echt ausgibt, darf sich der Herr "Redakteur" nicht wundern, dass so ein Beitrag für voll genommen wird.


----------



## Bonobo (25. August 2011)

bin trotzdem noch sauer. wir werden behandelt wie eine ethnische minderheit. dabei würden wir deutschland mit unserm skill pwnen, wenn sich alle gamer erheben würden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Der Redakteur ist bestimmt jemand, der Games nur als "App" für sein IPhone kennt und für den jeder, der außerberuflich vor einem PC sitzt und mehr als nur bei Facebook ist oder Musik hört, eher ein einsamer Nerd sein muss...  

Aber dass er das eher "satirisch" meinte, kann durchaus sein. Ich hab ne Weile im TV gearbeitet, und da geht so ein Beitrag auch mal schnell durch mehrere Hände, so dass am Schluss dann vlt. ein entscheidender Satz fehlt, der (in diesem Falle) die Gamergemeinde friedlich gestimmt hätte - es hätte ja schon gereicht "Natürlich haben wir nur ein paar Extremfälle herausgesucht..." oder so was.

Und ich wünsche mir als nächstes einen Bericht über Messe-Hostessen und wie dumm die alle sind. Ja, alle - das weiß doch jeder - alle! Und wenn RTL das sagt, dann sowieso!  


Wie sagte Sammy Deluxe gestern in einer Talkrunde so schön zum Thema Äußerlichkeiten und Ziellosigkeit einiger Jugendlicher: Sammy Deluxe besuchte eine Schule, alle fragten nur Dinge wie "was fährtst Du für ein Auto"  und "wieviele Villen hast Du?". Er fragte dann einen Schüler "_Was hast Du denn als Hobby_?" -  "Hobby? Facebook!" - "_Aber das ist doch kein Hobby_!?" -  "O.k., dann... Intanett!"


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Bonobo schrieb:


> bin trotzdem noch sauer. wir werden behandelt wie eine ethnische minderheit. dabei würden wir deutschland mit unserm skill pwnen, wenn sich alle gamer erheben würden.



ach schnucki das ist doch der witz bei der ganzen sache  es "erheben sich nicht alle gamer" gehen auf die straße oder ähnliches, denn ein größere teil von denen verlässt ungern das kinderzimmer  ggf kannst du einen "großteil der gamer" dazu bringen wütende forenbeiträge zu verfassen - aber das wars dann schon mit "zeichen setzen" etc und mal ehrlich darüber kann man sich schon etwas lustig machen oder nicht? 



Svatlas schrieb:


> Karneval schaut keiner komisch, nur wenn Leute zu einer anderen Jahreszeit aus der Rolle fallen. Da frag ich mich bloss wie doof schauen die Leute wenn sie auf der Role Play Convention sind oder Videos zeigen. Aber dann ist wieder alles normal. Engstirniges verdrehtes Deutschland.


du es geht nicht um die auf der messe, die in nem kostüm rumgelaufen sind sondern um die "muttersöhnchen", die "howards" (big bang theorie) die "dicken kinder von landau" die "urkels" etc


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie sagte Sammy Deluxe gestern in einer Talkrunde so schön zum Thema Äußerlichkeiten und Ziellosigkeit einiger Jugendlicher: Sammy Deluxe besuchte eine Schule, alle fragten nur Dinge wie "was fährtst Du für ein Auto"  und "wieviele Villen hast Du?". Er fragte dann einen Schüler "_Was hast Du denn als Hobby_?" -  "Hobby? Facebook!" - "_Aber das ist doch kein Hobby_!?" -  "O.k., dann... Intanett!"


 was ist das für ne zeit geworden? vor ein paar jahren machte der raab sich auf viva noch darüber lustig daß mädels immer mit "reiten, schwimmen, lesen" antworten - heute wünscht man sich, daß es so wäre


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> du es geht nicht um die auf der messe, die in nem kostüm rumgelaufen sind sondern um die "muttersöhnchen", die "howards" (big bang theorie) die "dicken kinder von landau" die "urkels" etc


 Doch, es ging AUCH um die Kostümierten. Hast den Bericht wohl nicht gesehen? ^^ Schon zu Anfang nach dem Motto "ebenfalls typisch Gamer: sich martialisch als Killer verkleiden, was schon irre genug ist, dann schon morgens saufen und ab zur Gamescom, wo nur Spinner rumlaufen, die so ein Auftreten nicht in irgendeiner Weise stört" 




> was ist das für ne zeit geworden? vor ein paar jahren machte der raab sich auf viva noch darüber lustig daß mädels immer mit "reiten, schwimmen, lesen" antworten - heute wünscht man sich, daß es so wäre


 das ist heute auch noch so, aber die reiten auf nem Midlife-Crysis geplagten CDU-Politiker, kommen beim Überlegen nach Ausreden, warum das o.k ist, ins schwimmen und lesen am Ende dann die Anleitung für die "Pille danach" 

Hobby einer 12 jährigen 1990: Barbie, Pferde, Lesen und Schule
Hobby einer 12 jährigen 2010: Singen, Lapdance, Party machen und Webcam-Chats in private Rooms...


----------



## DeVan90 (25. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hobby einer 12 jährigen 1990: Barbie, Pferde, Lesen und Schule



Die Mädls damals waren ja richtige Nerds. Gut, dass die Zeit vorbei ist


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, es ging AUCH um die Kostümierten. Hast den Bericht wohl nicht gesehen? ^^ Schon zu Anfang nach dem Motto "ebenfalls typisch Gamer: sich martialisch als Killer verkleiden, was schon irre genug ist, dann schon morgens saufen und ab zur Gamescom, wo nur Spinner rumlaufen, die so ein Auftreten nicht in irgendeiner Weise stört"


ich habe unter den besuchern keine verkleideten "killer" gesehen - war alles irgendwie  "asia style" ala yu gi ho / final fantasy die richtung
wenn "killeroutfit" dann waren das bezahlte darsteller (ob die sich ihren werktag schöngesoffen haben...hmm kann sein  ) und daher hab ich die in dem thema für mich ausgeblendet


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Die Mädls damals waren ja richtige Nerds. Gut, dass die Zeit vorbei ist


 
Du hast gut reden, ich arme Sau war damals im Teeniealter...  Das "aufreizendste" und "sexieste" damals (mal abgesehen vom Freibad) war, wenn ein Mädchen unter 18 ein TShirt Größe XL kauffte und es in Gürtelhöhe ein bisschen zusammengebunden hatte, so dass bei bestimten Bewegungen man VIELLEICHT ein bisschen nackte Haut erahnen konnte  von sichtbaren Strings eines Tangas, bauchnabelfrei, engen Jeans, Hotpants/Minirock konnten wir damals nur träumen. Ich glaub ein Mädel unter 18 wäre von den Eltern damals grün und blau geschlagen worden, allein wenn sie nen Tanga nur gekauft hätte... Und wir hatten noch nicht mal das Internet als Ausweichquelle zur Verfügung... da "musste" einer aus ner höheren Klasse so gnädig sein, uns am Kiosk noch nen Playboy zu kaufen, JA kaufen, nicht "runterladen"


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast gut reden, ich arme Sau war damals im Teeniealter...


 ich war von 1990 bis 1997 auch im teenie alter und hatte kein problem damit daß 12-13 jährige noch mit barbie gespielt haben, dann hatten die ab 17-18 zumindest ein gewisse interesse an hausarbeit gehabt 

heute wirst du ggf arm weil du ständig auswärts essen und ne putze anheuern mußt, da madam keinen draht zum kochen oder aufräumen hat 

ehm will aber thematisch nicht abschweifen


----------



## Exar-K (25. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> heute wirst du ggf arm weil du ständig auswärts essen und ne putze anheuern mußt, da madam keinen draht zum kochen oder aufräumen hat


 Selbst is(s)t der Mann. 
Zumindest etwas kochen sollte man heutzutage schon können.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Selbst is(s)t der Mann.
> Zumindest etwas kochen sollte man heutzutage schon können.


 
stimmt, und dank Rainers Rezepten sollte das auch kein Problem sein
wobei, manche lassen auch Wasser anbrennen


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... da "musste" einer aus ner höheren Klasse so gnädig sein, uns am Kiosk noch nen Playboy zu kaufen, JA kaufen, nicht "runterladen"


Runtergeladen hat man sich dann selbst einen. 

Ist schon teilweise übel, wie die Mädchen rumlaufen. Bin ja Berliner und wenn du hier auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach hause kommst, denkst du du bist auf dem größten Straßen-Strich der Welt.

Bei älteren Exemplaren nicht ungeil. 
Aber bei Kindern fragt man sich dann doch immer: "Wo sind eigentlich die Eltern"....und dann kommt die Mutter um die Ecke und sieht noch 2 Stufen nuttiger aus.^^

EDIT:
Aber ich glaub das ist jetzt tendenziell off-topic.^^


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Selbst is(s)t der Mann.
> Zumindest etwas kochen sollte man heutzutage schon können.


 bei mir stimmt da aber die gesamtbilanz nicht
wenn jemand anderes kocht und ich räum danach den küche auf ist es ggf kochen 1h putzen 1 stunde - ergo 2 arbeitstunden in der summe
wenn ich koche (was mir sogar spaß macht) geht es in richtung kochen 0,5h und putzen 4 stunden - ergo 4,5 arbeitstunden in der summe
von daher... 

zurück zur topic: wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ist der hauptgrund für mich auf die gamescom zu gehen ist "nerds ansehen" von daher könnte ich bei sowas nur schmunzeln und verständnisvoll nicken wenn andere in dieser art drüber berichten


----------



## Neawoulf (25. August 2011)

Demnächst geh ich auch einfach irgendwo hin, nehme ne Kamera mit, beleidige die Leute, hau ihnen vielleicht eins auf die Nase und stelle das dann ins Internet. Wenn die sich dann beschweren oder gar verklagen, sage ich einfach "War doch alles nur Spaß!" Zack, Problem gelöst.

Selbst wenn wir "Gamer" (ich hasse dieses Wort) diesen Beitrag als Humor anerkannt hätten (für mich war kein bisschen Humor in diesem Beitrag zu erkennen), gäb es doch noch einen großen Haufen Nicht-"Gamer", die den Kram trotzdem für bare Münze nehmen. Einfach nur Müll, dieser Beitrag. Da hat ja selbst die Bildzeitung manchmal mehr Niveau.


----------



## Nosi11 (25. August 2011)

haha, nur gamer schwitzen bei 30 grad im schatten.

der bericht ist schon so dumm, dass ich mich gar nicht darüber aufregen kann.


----------



## UberMercury (25. August 2011)

Mittlerwile hat sich wohl auch "Anonymous" zu worde gemeldet (ich weiss, es steckt "offiziel" keine feste Person oder Gruppe da hinter. Aber dennoch lassen sich genug Kommentare mit der Anonymous "Signatur" unter den Entsprechenden Beitrag-Videos finden; selbst auf der Seite der Stellungnahme von RTL) und zum Boykott gegenüber RTL aufgerufen.
Die Nachricht findet sich leicht auf youtube wenn man die 2 entscheidenen Stichwörter sucht:

Anonymous RTL


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. August 2011)

ich verstehe nicht wie man behaupten kann, dass der beitrag lustig sein sollte.
die äußerungen darin waren einfach nur beleidigend. 
naja aber ernsthaft überascht es irgendjemand das sowas von RTL kommt?


----------



## MisterSmith (25. August 2011)

Lasst doch den armen "Mitarbeiter" von diesem Sender in Ruhe. Der ist mit seinem Nachnamen doch schon genug gestraft.


----------



## Sirius89 (25. August 2011)

Es gibt Leute die diesen Schundsender noch einschalten?Ich bin geschockt...... o_o!


----------



## Ielandrya (25. August 2011)

RTL Entschuldigt sich in Explosiv:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UkVdI9kIT4


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die diesen Schundsender noch einschalten?Ich bin geschockt...... o_o!


richtig, nachdem tutti frutti abgesetzt wurde hab ich auch nicht mehr verstanden, warum es den sender weiter gibt (das gleiche gilt aber auch für sat1 nachdem die "lederhosen- und schulmädchenfilme" nicht mehr samstags laufen )


----------



## Loken (25. August 2011)

Ich denke RTL sollte von nun an von allen "Gamern" gemieden werden und Freunde und Bekannte ermutigt werden, dieses "TV-Programm" zu boykottieren!


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Loken schrieb:


> Ich denke RTL sollte von nun an von allen "Gamern" gemieden werden und Freunde und Bekannte ermutigt werden, dieses "TV-Programm" zu boykottieren!


hmm haben "gamer" freunde und bekannte?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2011)

Wenn jemand meint er müsse sich wirklich ernsthaft über andere lustig machen, ihnen vorschreiben, wie sie sich kleiden zu haben, zu frisieren, dann will jemand nur von eigenen Schwächen ablenken.

Sind es nicht gerade die, die eine starke Persönlichkeit haben, die dazu stehen wie sie sind, die ihren eigenen (Lebens)-Stil finden und sagen: "Ich bin so, wie ich bin." Sowas ist für mich eine starke, eigenständige Persönlichkeit. So jemand hat Charakter.

Und sind nicht gerade die Menschen die Schwachen, die meinen sie müssten jedem Trend hinterherlaufen, sich so anziehen und sich so eine Frisur machen, weil es gerade "in" ist. Für mich sind sowas einfach 08/15 Menschen. Die haben keine eigene Persönlichkeit. Die schwirren einfach hilflos durchs Leben ohne eigenen Willen.

Wegen so einem Bericht allein würde ich mich nicht aufregen, aber in der Gesamtheit ist es einfach nur furchtbar.
Wir reden immer von Anstand und Moral, von bestimmten Werten in unserer Gesellschaft. Es wird immer wieder diskutiert, warum es hier und da Mobbing gibt, warum Menschen diskriminiert werden und dergleichen.
Und dann wird die Menschenwürde tagtäglich bei solchen Sendern mit den Füßen getreten. Menschen wie in einem Affenkäfig vorgeführt, diskriminiert und lächerlich gemacht. In unglaublich schamloser Weise.

Wie soll man seinen Kinder später mal bestimmte Werte beibringen, wenn das Ganze bei allen möglichen Medien jeden Tag mit unglaublicher Wucht mit Füßen getreten wird? Eigentlich müsste man seinen Kindern dann später mal solche Sender komplett verbieten. Anders gehts nicht.

Sollte einer der Verantwortlichen des Beitrages hier irgendwo mitlesen, kann ich nur sagen: "Pfui, schämt euch! Das ist so schäbig, dass mir dafür komplett die Worte fehlen. "
Und wie kann man bitteschön nur so oberflächlich sein? Rennen die auch mit einer großen Schablone durch die Welt und sehen jeden als minderwertig ein, der nicht da rein passt?
Und man setze in das Video einfach mal dunkelhäutige Menschen oder Juden rein... Hätten sie dann auch gesagt:"Gamer sind alles stinkende *** oder stinkende Juden?"
Dann sind wir bei dem gleichen Mist gelandet, wie vor 70, 80 Jahren. Das ist keinen deut besser und nichts anderes als übelste Diskriminierung. Die Menschheit lernt wirklich überhaupt nicht aus der Vergangenheit, was die Sache noch schlimmer macht.

Solche Sender sind jedenfalls an Peinlichkeit kaum noch zu überbieten und das Traurige ist, dass sie den ganzen Mist anscheinend einfach so dürfen und ihnen niemand mal einen Riegel vorschiebt. Für solch einen Bericht hätte RTL jedenfalls mindestens mal einen dicken Rüffel, am Besten noch mit Konsequenzen für die Verantwortlichen verdient. Da hilft auch keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## Mentor501 (25. August 2011)

Hier zeigt übrigens die Frau aus dem Original Video wass sie denn so drauf hat. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf_RhPSuuas


----------



## hiro-protagonist (25. August 2011)

Sollte witzig wirken, ja ne is klar! Sorry aber Berichte wie z.B. ExtraDry es macht, da merkt man was ironisch gemeint und was nicht. Hier wollt eman die Game ganz klar im gezeigten Rampenlicht haben und hat von allen Aufnahmen die (sorry) Ihrer Meinung nach größten Honks gewählt! anderes Beispiel Gameone TV, hier wird auch mal der ien oder andere "Witz" zu Rasse Gamer gemacht, aber auch hier weiss jeder wie es gemeint ist und die Art ist einfach ne andere. Hier ist man mal wieder überascht und versuch tbillig aus der Nummer raus zu kommen!


----------



## hiro-protagonist (25. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> hmm haben "gamer" freunde und bekannte?


 
Bei Facebook oder Ingame allemal *G*


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn jemand meint er müsse sich wirklich ernsthaft über andere lustig machen, ihnen vorschreiben, wie sie sich kleiden zu haben, zu frisieren, dann will jemand nur von eigenen Schwächen ablenken.
> 
> Sind es nicht gerade die, die eine starke Persönlichkeit haben, die dazu stehen wie sie sind, die ihren eigenen (Lebens)-Stil finden und sagen: "Ich bin so, wie ich bin." Sowas ist für mich eine starke, eigenständige Persönlichkeit. So jemand hat Charakter.
> 
> Und sind nicht gerade die Menschen die Schwachen, die meinen sie müssten jedem Trend hinterherlaufen, sich so anziehen und sich so eine Frisur machen, weil es gerade "in" ist. Für mich sind sowas einfach 08/15 Menschen. Die haben keine eigene Persönlichkeit. Die schwirren einfach hilflos durchs Leben ohne eigenen Willen..



naja - auch nerds folgen "modetrends" ihre models sind halt blos nicht in der vogue oder so sondern sagen wir sheldon von big bang theorie... obwohl das sind mitunter recht nette sachen was der so an tshirts hat , trauriger sieht es da aus bei denen die dem "modediktats des emp katalogs" blind folgen 

na und mal ehrlich - "gamer" sollten jetzt nicht die beleidigte leberwurst spielen wenn sich andere über sie lustig machen, zu hochzeiten von "tokio hotel" gab es in spieleforen nur hohn und spott für das aussehen der gruppe und deren anhänger...
und da war der wortlaut in den foren um einiges beleidigender als das was rtl übern äther geschickt hat...von daher...

"trekkies" gehen da bei schrägen berichten über ihre conventions deutlich souveräner um als "gamer"
na und besucher von "erotik messen" nehmen schlüpfrige berichterstattungen in der regel auch eher mit nem lächeln


----------



## boyclar (25. August 2011)

Ui sie haben sich entschuldigt... 



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OhDgpAGu1Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. August 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> naja - auch nerds folgen "modetrends" ihre models sind halt blos nicht in der vogue oder so sondern sagen wir sheldon von big bang theorie... obwohl das sind mitunter recht nette sachen was der so an tshirts hat , trauriger sieht es da aus bei denen die dem "modediktats des emp katalogs" blind folgen
> 
> na und mal ehrlich - "gamer" sollten jetzt nicht die beleidigte leberwurst spielen wenn sich andere über sie lustig machen, zu hochzeiten von "tokio hotel" gab es in spieleforen nur hohn und spott für das aussehen der gruppe und deren anhänger...
> und da war der wortlaut in den foren um einiges beleidigender als das was rtl übern äther geschickt hat...von daher...



Wenn sowas wirklich in Satire gepackt ist und wirklich lustig gemeint ist, dann hab ich kein Problem mit solchen Sachen, dann hätte ich auch kein Problem, wenn jemand mich durch den Kakao zieht.
Nur wenn es wirklich ernsthaft gemeint ist und man wissentlich jemanden schlecht machen und schaden will, dann ist sowas, egal um was es sich handelt, einfach nicht in Ordnung.
 Ich hab einfach oft auch das Gefühl, dass man im Fernsehen gerne gegen Computerspieler und Spiele hetzt, weil man es als große Konkurrenz ansieht. Die haben einfach Angst bei RTL und Co, denn immer mehr Menschen sitzen abends am PC oder an der Konsole, als ihr Fernsehprogramm anzuschauen. Darunter leiden natürlich die Quoten und deswegen sehen es wohl so an, dass sie unser Hobby schlechtmachen müssen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (25. August 2011)

RTL denunziert und bleidigt die Menschen am laufenden Band. Der Bericht zur GamesCon fällt da eigentlich nicht sonderlich aus dem Rahmen. Der einzige Unterschied war, dass er eine große und technikaffine Gruppe getroffen hat, die sich darauf versteht das Internet auch als Protestbasis zu gebrauchen. Business as usual, RTL verliert ein wenig an Ansehen und in nem halben Jahr ist die Sache vergessen und der Sender denunziert, beleidigt und stellt bloß wie gehabt - und das ohne die halbjährliche Anstandspause.

Nicht aufregen, Ball flach halten und die RTL Gruppe boykottieren. So schadet man denen am meisten.


----------



## zwieblkopf (25. August 2011)

news des tages?
die news des tages ist wohl, dass steve zurückgetreten ist!
aber rtl scheint euch deutsche mehr zu intressieren


----------



## Mothman (25. August 2011)

zwieblkopf schrieb:


> news des tages?
> die news des tages ist wohl, dass steve zurückgetreten ist!
> aber rtl scheint euch deutsche mehr zu intressieren


Nana, wer wird denn da verallgemeinern?  

Nicht, dass du nachher hier noch ne Stellungnahme mit Entschuldigung abgeben musst.


----------



## manfred1964 (25. August 2011)

Vielen Dank liebes RTL Team.
Ihr habt mir jetzt entgültig die Augen geöffnet und ich sehe jetzt eure Dailys
von einem anderen Blickpunkt.
Es wird auf Schwach "eingeschlagen" zum Gaudium des Masse.
Vor 2000 Jahren gab´s das schon im alten Rom.

Aber Überraschung - ihr habt euch mit einer Community angelegt die weder
sprachlos ist noch sich treten läßt.
Wer den Wind sät wird den Sturm ernten oder ist wie es viele Foren,... zeigt schon dabei.


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

manfred1964 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank liebes RTL Team.
> Ihr habt mir jetzt entgültig die Augen geöffnet und ich sehe jetzt eure Dailys
> von einem anderen Blickpunkt.
> Es wird auf Schwach "eingeschlagen" zum Gaudium des Masse.
> ...



hmm jetzt mal ehrlich 
wer mit solchen ansagen kommt und auch noch meint daß "gamer" eine starke gemeinschaft sind (anstatt größtenteils eigenbrötler, die gerade mal lange weile und ggf frust in der "außenwelt" verbindet)
der provoziert nun aber wirklich, daß sich leute über ihn lustig machen...


----------



## Schalkmund (25. August 2011)

Auf die Zocker hat es RTL aber auch irgendwie abgesehen ... nicht nur bei Explosiv.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xHzTcrSrUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2011)

zwieblkopf schrieb:


> news des tages?
> die news des tages ist wohl, dass steve zurückgetreten ist!
> aber rtl scheint euch deutsche mehr zu intressieren


 
Steve Jobs hat sich aber nicht über einen Lustig gemacht


----------



## Schalkmund (25. August 2011)

zwieblkopf schrieb:


> news des tages?
> die news des tages ist wohl, dass steve zurückgetreten ist!
> aber rtl scheint euch deutsche mehr zu intressieren


 Willkommen bei *PC* Games .. wo uns der Mac am Arsch vorbei geht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2011)

Steve Jobs ist nur die News des Tages für die ganzen Apple-Abhängigen, und dazu passen wie die Faust aufs Auge die typischen, oberflächlichen und statussymbol-geilen RTL-Redakteure   

Nee, jetzt haben die sich "entschuldigt", is schon o.k - wobei ich das Thema ohnehin als viel zu hoch aufgehangen sehe. Wie gesagt: GRAD die typischen RTL-Zuschauer, die Explosiv als seriöse Informationssendung sehen, dachten bei dem Bericht doch eh "Saufen, ungewaschen und kein Sex?!? Die sind wie wir!"


----------



## DeVan90 (25. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du hast gut reden, ich arme Sau war damals im Teeniealter...  Das "aufreizendste" und "sexieste" damals (mal abgesehen vom Freibad) war, wenn ein Mädchen unter 18 ein TShirt Größe XL kauffte und es in Gürtelhöhe ein bisschen zusammengebunden hatte, so dass bei bestimten Bewegungen man VIELLEICHT ein bisschen nackte Haut erahnen konnte  von sichtbaren Strings eines Tangas, bauchnabelfrei, engen Jeans, Hotpants/Minirock konnten wir damals nur träumen. Ich glaub ein Mädel unter 18 wäre von den Eltern damals grün und blau geschlagen worden, allein wenn sie nen Tanga nur gekauft hätte... Und wir hatten noch nicht mal das Internet als Ausweichquelle zur Verfügung... da "musste" einer aus ner höheren Klasse so gnädig sein, uns am Kiosk noch nen Playboy zu kaufen, JA kaufen, nicht "runterladen"


 
Ohja, die schönen Whale Tails, Cameltoes, schöne Beine, enge Jeans und Leggings. Heut macht Schule schon fast Spaß


----------



## a3507742 (25. August 2011)

Ich vertraue auf Anon's Operation RTL. Ich wünschte ich könnte irgendwie mithelfen.


----------



## Dizbuster (25. August 2011)

Hallo, wäre ja schon nett, wenn ihr, die PC Games, auch ne Meinung zu dem RTL-Bullshit hättet? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Turalyon (25. August 2011)

Hmm. RTL Explosiv... Das kann man doch gar nicht ernst nehmen. Ist das Fernseh äquivalent zur Bild ^^


----------



## der-jan (25. August 2011)

Dizbuster schrieb:


> Hallo, wäre ja schon nett, wenn ihr, die PC Games, auch ne Meinung zu dem RTL-Bullshit hättet? Hab ich was verpasst?


und für diese frage meldest du dich an?
sollen sie jetzt auf teufel komm raus die entrüsteten spielen? ich fand den ton den andre horn beim gamestar/gamepro angestimmt hat überraschend witzig und gelungen - wenn jetzt die pcg es ähnlich versuchen würde wäre es eher zum gähnen
von daher find ich es richtig, daß computec da nicht ein riesen fass aufmacht bei ner sache, die sich quasi von selbst geregelt hat


----------



## ikarus275 (25. August 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Oh man... was für ein Gedöns um ein 3-5 minütigen Beitrag  von RTL (ich sage nur "Brennpunkt Familie" )
> 
> Frag mich nur warum sich alle aufregen?
> 
> ...


 
Naja wenn für dich in dem Beitrag Satire zu finden war , dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Um was für eine Art Satire soll es sich denn dabei handeln? So eine Art Selbstsatire? "Wie demontiere ich mich selbst in der Öffentlichkeit, fragen Sie Hr. Tim Kickbusch." 
Ach, und das der Redakteur sowieso ein Lustiger ist hat er ja schon vorab auf seiner Facebook Seite gezeigt. Insbesondere das letzte Zitat ist ja auch nicht beleidigend , sondern echt witzig und Satire pur. 

"Ich glaube, die ganzen Daddel-Freaks bei der Gamescom sind direkt aus Wacken hierher gereist. 

Die sehen so aus. Und riechen so."
Quelle: OnlineWelten.com 

Sowas kommt halt dabei raus wenn man lustig sein möchte und seine Gerhirnfürze nicht zuhause seinem Schatzi oder halb besoffen in der Kneipe seinem Kumpel zurülpst, sondern blöderweise auf Facebook postet. Aber vielleicht kommt er ja mit den Privatsphäre-Einstellungen auf FB nicht klar. Viele RTL Mitarbeiter sind ja mit dem Internet geistig überfordert (und riechen streng).

Das war jetzt übrigens witzig. Falls das ein RTL Mitarbeiter nicht lustig finden sollte, dann hat er keinen Humor, und mir tuts echt leid. Ehrlich.


----------



## sTormseeka (26. August 2011)

Wayne RTL??
Das ist doch ein Harz4 Sender...
Ohne den deutschen Wohlfahrtsstaat würde es diesen Sender gar nicht geben.
Wie kann man sich über einen Sender aufregen, den Leute mit einem IQ über der Zimmertemperatur eh nicht anschalten?  
Ich selber schaue ja schon seid Jahren kein TV,weil es echt nur Müll ist.
Was ich mir manchmal an tu ist das hier:
Fernsehkritik-TV
€chaut euch da mal den Beitrag "Drecksfernsehen" an.
Also bitte wer nimmt so einen Sender Ernst?


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2011)

das ganze nimmt aber teilweise schon ziemlich extreme züge an.
nachdem die facebook-seite von der studentin aus dem beitrag ja mittlerweile gelöscht worden ist, gibt es sogar leute die über die homepage ihrer universität die mail-adressen ihrer dozenten und professoren raussuchen und denen das video mit dem interview von ihr schicken. (also nicht den rtl-beitrag, das video mit der bahnstrecke berlin-new york)
das finde ich dann schon ein wenig zu extrem 
langsam reichts jetzt auch finde ich, RTL hat sich entschuldigt (natürlich nicht aufrichtig aber was war zu erwarten?) und die leitung der gamescom prüft ja sogar ob rechtliche schritte möglich sind. damit sollte man jetzt eigentlich zufrieden sein und das thema ruhen lassen


----------



## FetterKasten (26. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> (also nicht den rtl-beitrag, das video mit der bahnstrecke berlin-new york)


was das fürn Video?

ich find die Sache ziemlich geil.
auch, wenn sich da sehr viel aufgeregt wird, wird damit ein gutes Zeichen gg solche intoleranten arroganten Hetzeberichte gesetzt.
is ja nicht so, dass sowas NUR rtl macht oder sowas NUR mit Gamern gemacht wird, sondern mit allen, die nicht dem Ideal entsprechen

viell. denken die Medien in Zukunft ja 2mal über sowas nach, das wär es doch wert


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2011)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> was das fürn Video?


 
das video


----------



## sTormseeka (26. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> das video


Naja die Frau kann einem im Nachhinein nur Leid tun,bekommt jetzt den vollen Bumerang der Net-Com ab...


----------



## boyclar (26. August 2011)

Warum wird man jedes mal wenn man einen link von einem kommentar aufruft wieder auf diese seite geschickt :p


----------



## StarChild68 (26. August 2011)

Naja wer solche Berichte für voll nimmt. Also ich bin 42 zocke für mein Leben gerne und werde es bstimmt auch mit 60 noch gerne machen. Aber wenn sich dann einige über das Mädel hermachen kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Die ist für den Beitrag genauso ausgenutzt worden wie einige der Besucher der Gamescom. Wenn man vernünftig Kritik übt ist das ok alles andere gibt nur den Kritikern und den Machern des Beitrages recht.Man weiß doch mittlerweile wie dieser Sender seine Sendungen aufbauscht und wieviel reales es in den Sendungen gibt also worüber aufregen. Mir machen vielmehr immer wieder die Politiker sorgen die uns alle als hirnlose Amokläufer sehen und dabei Ihre Politik verstecken die Kinder und Jugendförderung vergessen läßt.


----------



## boyclar (26. August 2011)

Haha das Video wurde ins englische schon übersetzt :p http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhAcll_ZjAI


----------



## FetterKasten (26. August 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> das video



achso ok, das war ja ein Auschnitt aus der gesamten Verarsche von GIGA.
hab nur nich gewusst, was du meinst

thx


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

Hier sieht man sehr schön die Arbeitsweise von RTL: FernsehKritik-TV - Herr Posch und die Hunde-Mafia - YouTube


----------



## Tommykocher (26. August 2011)

Da sieht man aber wie weit der Hartz IV Sender RTL in Wirklichkeit schon gesunken ist. Es muss schon auf Kosten der Gefühle anderer Menschen ein Beitrag so verzerrt werden um ihn für den Hartz IV RTL sendbar zu machen. Ich kann den Gamescom Besuchern die in dem Beitrag verunglipft wurden nur raten sich an "Lisa Loch" ein Bespiel zu nehmen und den Sender für diesen Beitrag und die in dem Beitrag vorkommenden Äusserungen zivilrechtlich zu belangen!
Das wäre die richtige Antwort...


----------



## Muckimann (26. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hier sieht man sehr schön die Arbeitsweise von RTL: FernsehKritik-TV - Herr Posch und die Hunde-Mafia - YouTube


 
wow, wtf?! Ich hab (leider) durch Zufall  die Folge von "Christopher Posch" gesehen und dachte mir im schlimmsten Fall is alles gestellt, damit RTL das Drama hat von dem sie berichten wollen, aber dass die Tatsachen so dermaßen verdreht werden...


----------



## Fresh1981 (26. August 2011)

Naja ich schaue zum Glück kein RTL aber was soll das bitte!?!?Nur weil jamnd Spielt wäscht er sich nicht oder wie soll ich das verstehen(Im überzogenen Sinne wohlgemerkt)???Bei sowas könnte ich echt Explodieren!!!
Ja die sollten ne Sammelklage bekommen das ist unglaublich!!!
Gott sei dank hab ich kaum zeit RTL zu schauen das ist n Scheissverein


----------



## FalloutEffect (26. August 2011)

am Anfangs gabs die Talkshows, dann kamen die Reality-Shows und heute wird alles inszeniert, weil niemand, aus Angst sich zu blamieren, ins Fernsehen will. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht als Gamer bezeichnen, aber der RTL-Beitrag schoß derbst über die Grenze des intelligenten Humors hinaus. 

Warscheinlich finden  RTL-Redakteure alles lustig, wenn drüber prollig gelacht werden darf. Bei den bescheurten Sendungen die auf diesem Kanal laufen, kein Wunder. Hauptsache Vorurteile können in einem angeblich "satirischen Beitrag" verstärkt werden. Erinnert mich übrigends an die Berichte der Wacken-Festival, während der letzten Jahr, wo Heavy-Metal-Fans ebenfalls grob als prollig, dumm, unattraktiv und stinkig gezeigt werden.


----------



## Amanra (26. August 2011)

Es mag ja sein, dass der RTL-Redakteur, indem er Gamer als verschrobene Nerds dargestellt hart, über das Ziel hinausgeschossen ist. 
Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen, dass der Entrüstungssturm ähnlich hochkochen würde, wenn - wie immer wieder und zuletzt anlässlich des Norwegen-Massakers geschehen - Spieler von Action-Titeln als Killerspieler verschrien und in die Nähe von abgestumpften Brutalos und potentiellen Amokläufern gerückt werden. DAS ist allerhöchstem Maße beleidigend und hier sollten sich alle Spieler mit jener Macht  wehren, wie sie es jetzt gerade tun!


----------



## BiJay (26. August 2011)

Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Achja, natürlich! Ich war mir ja nie bewusst, dass RTL Explosiv hauptsächlich humorvolle Beiträge bringt. Na dann, ist ja alles geklärt...


----------



## Wamboland (26. August 2011)

Amanra schrieb:


> Es mag ja sein, dass der RTL-Redakteur, indem er Gamer als verschrobene Nerds dargestellt hart, über das Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.
> Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen, dass der Entrüstungssturm ähnlich hochkochen würde, wenn - wie immer wieder und zuletzt anlässlich des Norwegen-Massakers geschehen - Spieler von Action-Titeln als Killerspieler verschrien und in die Nähe von abgestumpften Brutalos und potentiellen Amokläufern gerückt werden. DAS ist allerhöchstem Maße beleidigend und hier sollten sich alle Spieler mit jener Macht  wehren, wie sie es jetzt gerade tun!


 
Na ja, am Anfang wurden die Gamer ja als gewaltverherrlichende Waffenarren dargestellt - auch wenn der Zocker erklärt das es eben nur ein Zubehör zur Wii ist. In dem Beitrag wurde ja kaum ein Klischee unbeachtet gelassen ...


----------



## Rage1988 (26. August 2011)

Ich wünschte nur die Leute würden sich auch wegen den steigenden Benzinpreisen, den Energiepreisen oder anderen wichtigeren Dingen so dafür einsetzen, aber da hält jeder seinen Mund und rührt keinen Finger -.-


----------



## weisauchnicht (26. August 2011)

RTL prangert soziale inkompetenz an,aber tut sich asozial über millionen von Menschen  äußern?!


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. August 2011)

Ich denke und hoffe insgeheim, dass dieses Video nicht wirklich von Anonymous ist. Das RTL das Lokal-Scheißhaus in Franken ist, ist doch längst bekannt. Aber die Gamer machen sich doch ein wenig selbst lächerlich wenn sich jetzt dermaßen in diesen iditotischen Bericht gesteigert wird. 
Man sollte manchmal auch gewisse Größe zeigen und über lächerlichen Beleidigungen stehen. Und was den Boykott betrifft, ich habe sowieso seit 5 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr. Da mir neben RTL auch jeglicher andere Privatsender die Kotze hoch treibt und ich meine Zeit dann lieber interaktiv im Internet verdumme, wie bei solchen Beiträgen hier  

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Mantelhuhn (26. August 2011)

ich boykotier die jetzt schon und guck kein rtl mehr (zu viel verblödung)


----------



## der-jan (26. August 2011)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte nur die Leute würden sich auch wegen den steigenden Benzinpreisen, den Energiepreisen oder anderen wichtigeren Dingen so dafür einsetzen, aber da hält jeder seinen Mund und rührt keinen Finger -.-



wenn gamer den finger rühren fangen sie an zu schwitzen und dann an zu stinken...


----------



## N7ghty (26. August 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich denke und hoffe insgeheim, dass dieses Video nicht wirklich von Anonymous ist. Das RTL das Lokal-Scheißhaus in Franken ist, ist doch längst bekannt. Aber die Gamer machen sich doch ein wenig selbst lächerlich wenn sich jetzt dermaßen in diesen iditotischen Bericht gesteigert wird.
> Man sollte manchmal auch gewisse Größe zeigen und über lächerlichen Beleidigungen stehen. Und was den Boykott betrifft, ich habe sowieso seit 5 Jahren keinen Fernseher mehr. Da mir neben RTL auch jeglicher andere Privatsender die Kotze hoch treibt und ich meine Zeit dann lieber interaktiv im Internet verdumme, wie bei solchen Beiträgen hier
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 Wenn man "über den Beleidigungen steht" zeigt man aber dem Rest der Welt, dass RTL mit diesem Beitrag recht hat. Der normale Informationskonsument vor Fernseher und Zeitung geht nun mal davon aus, dass alles wahr ist, was da drin steht/gezeigt wird, denn wenn es nicht wahr wäre, würden sich die betroffenen Personen ja aufregen. Besonders Explosiv ist so eine Sendung, bei der auch Leute zugucken, die da nicht so aufgeklärt sind. So wird nun mal ein falsches Bild von uns Gamern erschaffen und das will ich eigentlich nicht.
Also: Wenn man sich darüber aufregt, zeigt man dem Rest der Welt, was für ein Scheiß so ein Beitrag ist und das wirft ein negatives Licht auf RTL und ist das, was ich will (was wir wollen?)


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. August 2011)

Diesen Scheiss Sender schau ich eh schon lange net mehr.Außer Boxen vielleicht mal.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (26. August 2011)

nun explosive ist alles andere als ein Komedie Format, wer da rüber lacht sollte sich mal mit einer sichtweises eines "sozialen zusammen lebens" kritisch auseinander setzten.
zum verantwortlichen selbst, wer im Öffendlichen Geschäft seine Arbeit nicht Ernst nimmt ist auf dem falschen Posten. ja da sind die Beteidigten im Medialen Klassenkampf eindeutig zu weit gegangen


----------



## Eniman (26. August 2011)

Liebe PC Games, hört doch bitte auf solche lächerlichen Aktionen von diesen pubertären und egozentrischen Kids von "Anonymous" auch noch zu unterstützen.


----------



## MarkusFunke (26. August 2011)

Also ich habe eine Nachricht an Programmbeschwerde.de geschickt, aber boykottieren geht leider nicht. Denn am Wochenende geht die Formel 1 weiter und darauf will ich einfach nicht verzichten^^


----------



## Soulja110 (26. August 2011)

joa da mach ich mit. kein RTL mehr schauen fällt mich nicht besonders schwer. ich hoffe anonymous reißt deren server in stücke


----------



## d00mfreak (26. August 2011)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich generell nicht verstehe, was Hostessen auf einer Spielemesse zu suchen haben - ich wüsste nicht, dass eine Assoziation zwischen Frauen und Spielen/PC-Hardware besteht, und warum versucht wird, diese künstlich her zu stellen - bestätigt diese Dame aus dem RTL-Beitrag genau das, was ich über die Gedanken einer solchen Hostess immer vermutete.

Das einzige das mich verwundert, ist, dass sie das nicht nur in aller Öffentlichkeit machte, sondern auch noch genau auf der Messe, auf der eben diese Kundschaft ihrer Auftraggeber herumläuft, und diese dort beleidigt, sei es durch streitbare Aussagen wie "Schlabberlook" oder auch definitiv beleidigende und falsche wie "wäscht sich nicht" und "Süchtiger". Ob das wohl an ihrer Karriere spurlos vorübergehen wird...

Ansonsten muss sich sagen, dass ich aus dem Mund einer Hostess nichts anderes erwartete - Frauen dieser Art dürften wohl kaum mit Männern (bzw. Jungen) dieser Art verkehren. Ein Nerd mag vieles sein - sexy und Womanizer sind sie allerdings nur selten.


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. August 2011)

Eniman schrieb:


> Liebe PC Games, hört doch bitte auf solche lächerlichen Aktionen von diesen pubertären und egozentrischen Kids von "Anonymous" auch noch zu unterstützen.


 

Äähmm...........Sorry, aber das sind keine "Kids".


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. August 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich generell nicht verstehe, was Hostessen auf einer Spielemesse zu suchen haben - ich wüsste nicht, dass eine Assoziation zwischen Frauen und Spielen/PC-Hardware besteht, und warum versucht wird, diese künstlich her zu stellen - bestätigt diese Dame aus dem RTL-Beitrag genau das, was ich über die Gedanken einer solchen Hostess immer vermutete.
> 
> Das einzige das mich verwundert, ist, dass sie das nicht nur in aller Öffentlichkeit machte, sondern auch noch genau auf der Messe, auf der eben diese Kundschaft ihrer Auftraggeber herumläuft, und diese dort beleidigt, sei es durch streitbare Aussagen wie "Schlabberlook" oder auch definitiv beleidigende und falsche wie "wäscht sich nicht" und "Süchtiger". Ob das wohl an ihrer Karriere spurlos vorübergehen wird...
> 
> Ansonsten muss sich sagen, dass ich aus dem Mund einer Hostess nichts anderes erwartete - Frauen dieser Art dürften wohl kaum mit Männern (bzw. Jungen) dieser Art verkehren. Ein Nerd mag vieles sein - sexy und Womanizer sind sie allerdings nur selten.


 
Hast im Grunde schon nicht ganz unrecht.Aber geh mal auf andere Messen.Die sind da immer vertreten.Camping Caravaning oder Automesse ja sogar auf ner Hobby Freizeit und Bastelmesse.Natürlich da entsprechend anders gekleidet aber Messehostessen bzw. Models gibt es schon immer auf jeder Messe.Sogar zu DDR Zeiten.Da muß nicht zwingend ein Zusammenhang bestehen zu den ausgestellten Produkten.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2011)

irgendwie
das Miese an der ganzen Sache ist ja: Boykottieren ist nicht möglich, so sehr angestrengt man das auch nicht schaut, es bekommt keiner bei der GfK mit, oder hat einer bei euch diese 'Komische Box stehen bzw. kennt einer jemanden der so eine hat?
Und das ist dann auch so ein weiteres Problem an der Sach, denn wenn jetzt z.B. ne Zeitung, also ne Richtige, nicht die Blöd, so einen Mist schreibt, dann kann ich das Abo kündigen oder die morgen nicht mehr kaufen und wenn das 10.000 sind, dann tut das denen schonmal richtig weh
Aber wenn jetzt über 80.000.000 kein RTL mehr schauen, dann bekommt das kein Schwein mit wenn immer noch die Quotenzuschauer sich weiterhin den Blödsinn reinziehen

Tipp: Free Rainer, dein Fernseher lügt
Interesanter Film zu dem Thema und die doch schon fragwürdige Statistiken der GfK zum Fernsehen


----------



## Muckimann (26. August 2011)

Ich finds immer wieder faszinierend was das Internet möglich macht. Dieser ganze Protest gegen RTL erfährt schon wieder eine dermaßene Eigendynamik, einfach nur krass und fast schon unheimlich.
Ich find die Proteste zwar gut aber irgendwie entlädt sich der Zorn in alle Richtungen und trifft auch eher Unschuldige. Vor allem dieses Mädel das da in dem Bericht rumläuft und die Gamer so schön in Schubladen steckt. So wies aussieht bekommt die grade auch ziemlich viel Hass ab, obwohl sie ja nicht mal direkt für den Beitrag verantwortlich ist. Ob sie klischeehafte Ansichten über Menschen hat oder einfach nur bescheuert ist, istn anderes Thema



> Tipp: Free Rainer, dein Fernseher lügt
> Interesanter Film zu dem Thema und die doch schon fragwürdige Statistiken der GfK zum Fernsehen


sehr geiler Film


----------



## Krampfkeks (26. August 2011)

Ich wäre zwar lieber in einem Land ohne RTL, alledings bin ich lieber in einem Land mit RTL als in einem das die Medien (noch mehr) Zensiert.


----------



## Amanra (26. August 2011)

Ich hoffe ihr habt diese Power auch, wenn wieder mal Gamer wegen Actionspielen als zynische Brutalos hingestellt werden und offen diskutiert wird, ob man solche  Spiele nicht insgesamt verbieten muss, weil potentielle Amokläufer sich derartiges kaufen könnten!


----------



## Cadel (26. August 2011)

So schade es auch klingen mag, dieses Video ist ein (Fake) & spiegelt nicht die Grundsätze der Idee von Anonymous wieder. .

Zwar kein jeder ein Anon sein, nichtsdestotrotz muss der? Kodex von Anonymous beachtet? werden.

Dieser besagt: Dont attack the Media!

Denn Anonymous steht für Pressefreiheit.

(Auch wenn ein Großteil von uns RTL nicht wirklich für ein Media hält, da sie so ziemlich jede Presse-Regel aus dem Presse-Kodex brechen....)


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2011)

gibt mittlerweile sogar einen artikel auf spiegel-online: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,782546,00.html


----------



## Cadel (26. August 2011)

Eniman schrieb:


> Liebe PC Games, hört doch bitte auf solche lächerlichen Aktionen von diesen pubertären und egozentrischen Kids von "Anonymous" auch noch zu unterstützen.


 
Anonymous hat nix gemacht.  Informier dich doch...und Anonymous kann jeder sein, es geht nur um die Idee. Es ist keine feste Gruppe (bis auf den Kern)


----------



## Wamboland (26. August 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ob das wohl an ihrer *Karriere *spurlos vorübergehen wird...


 Sie scheint nicht die Hellste zu sein, aber ich glaube selbst sie sieht das nicht als Karriere an


----------



## hiro-protagonist (26. August 2011)

auch wenn ich den Artikel jetzt nicht so schlimm fand, weil es halt RTL ist und die ja nun bekannt sind für solche Berichte, lobe ich die Aktion im höchsten Maße! Denn nur so gehts! Wenn bei einer Steuererhöhunh gegen die Wahlversprechen so eine Lawine rollt, würden sich das die Minister wohl nochmal überlegen! Des weiteren zieht es die Blicke auf einen in diesem Fall RTL. Wie der Spiegel selbst schreibt, ist ja nicht das erste mal das sowas passiert. Thumps UP für die Gamer die sich so eine Frechheit nicht gefallen lassen. Das hier angesprochene (Kommentare) Shooter-Problem wird sich ersat mit der Zeit legen, es braucht halt einen neuen Sündenbock, ansonsten wird bei armen Kids die Amok laufen, stets berichtet das dass Spiel XY (am besten noch CS) auf seinen PC gefunden wurde. Collumbine wars noch Metal bzw. unser guter M Manson, der die Ursache für die Tat ist. Zumindest in vielen Augen aller unparteiischen! Dank dem Trend Flashmob und Co wirds wohl bald die erste Socialplattform treffen 

Zum Boykott von RTL müsst eman dieses Kaff bewegen wo die Einschaltquoten gemessen werden. Da mal eben AUF 3% runter wäre TOLL!


----------



## kicks (26. August 2011)

Der Artikel ist nicht weniger schlimm / genauso schlecht wie der Rest den RTL und SAT1 in ihren Magazinen in den Äther blasen. Egal ob Explosiv, Extra, Akte oder wie sie alle heissen. Schlimmer gehts nimmer. Und dabei ist das Thema vollkommen egal. Über so etwas rege ich mich gar nicht mehr auf sondern beachte es einfach gar nicht, weil ich es eben besser weiss.


----------



## Fosgate28 (26. August 2011)

Meine Güte da macht ein bekannter privater TV Sender mal einen kleinen Fehler benutzt die Falschen vergleiche zwischen Freaks,Aliens und Gamern was ist daran denn Schlimm das sind doch nur Worte wer sich von dem Quatsch persönlich angegriffen fühlt sollte sich nen Rollkragenpullover anziehen oder öffentlich Rechtliches Fernsehen schauen.
Und sind wir mal ehrlich der größte Teil der Gamer das sind doch Kaputte(beziehe mich selbst ein) da is doch nix schlimmes dran gäbs uns nicht könnten Fernsehsender keine berichte drüber machen. Und dann diese Aktion von Anonymous zum Boykott aufrufen ist kindisch die sollen sich mal um richtige Probleme kümmern und nicht um solchen quatsch. Es lebe hoch der Kindergarten!!!


----------



## ING (26. August 2011)

ich weiß nicht was lächerlicher ist, der beitrag von rtl oder leute die sich ernsthaft noch über rtl beiträge aufregen.

macht es einfach wie ich, ich hab rtl vor über 3 jahren aus meiner senderliste verbannt weil ich selbst die paar sekunden beim durchzappen nicht mehr ertragen konnte. es ist kommt einfach nur die größste scheiße die wo gibt! man könnte jedem rtl gucken ein ganzes magazin in den kopf ballern, es würde kein unterschied machen! so dämmlich muss man sein um den bullshit überhaupt ertragen zu können.

also verbannt den volksverdummungskanal und wenn ihr irgendwo zu besuch seit, löscht heimlich rtl aus der senderliste, ihr tut damit nicht nur euch sondern auch der menschheit ein gefallen.


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (26. August 2011)

Per Facebook wird auch gerade ein Flashmob vor dem RTL-Headquarter in Köllen organisiert - bitte ungeduscht, ungepflegt und unrasiert dort aufkreuzen ^^

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=193355187397081


----------



## LostHero (26. August 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Auf die Zocker hat es RTL aber auch irgendwie abgesehen ... nicht nur bei Explosiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

lol die beiden "Lockvögel" sind direkt auf den ersten blick schon hart unsympatisch und schreiben gerade zu "TUSSIIIIIEEE!!!".
die würden mich nich mal vom sofa kriegen wenn sie nackt vor meiner tür stünden.

warum müssen in den medien immer diese "ich benutze jeden tag 1 kilo schminke und wie keine 50 kilo" frauen als die ultimativen schönheiten dargestellt werden? ausserdem find ich es lustig wie sie die Gamescom als besonders krass herausheben wollen.
schon mal auf einer Automesse gewesen?
da sind noch aufgeblasenere "models" mit meist 500g silikon pro brust und noch weniger klamotten an anwesend, die um die dort ausgestellten karren rumschleichen.
die "autonerds" die sich dort an den metallen aufgeilen würden auch nicht die messe verlassen.... RTL niveau halt.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2011)

also eher muss man sich eher Fragen wieso Leute so die Frage stellen wieso man sich darüber aufregen kann?
Eine der einfachst zu beantworteten Fragen: Weil die Käseblattjournalisten dann mit ihrem Blödsinn durchkommen würden

ich sag das immer wieder gerne: wenn die Klügeren nachgeben, beginnt die Herrschaft der Dummen


----------



## MrBigX (26. August 2011)

Cadel schrieb:


> So schade es auch klingen mag, dieses Video ist ein (Fake) & spiegelt nicht die Grundsätze der Idee von Anonymous wieder. .
> 
> Zwar kein jeder ein Anon sein, nichtsdestotrotz muss der? Kodex von Anonymous beachtet? werden.
> 
> ...


"Der Kodex von Anonymous", was? Ja ne, is klar.
Oder frei nach einem bekannten Film: Das sind eher Richtlinien als feste Regeln


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

> *Update 3:* Die Niedersächsische Landesmedienanstalt (NLM) wird  keine Ermittlungen gegen RTL wegen dem RTL Explosiv-Beitrag über die  Gamescom 2011 aufnehmen. Der Beitrag verstoße nicht gegen den  Rundfunkstaatsvertrag. Er sei durch seine unverblümte Tendenz sicherlich  ärgerlich, aber keinesfalls rechtswidrig, begründet NLM-Direktor  Andreas Fischer die Entscheidung. "In einer freiheitlichen Medienordnung  können und müssen derartige Berichte toleriert werden." Fischer hoffe,  dass die Gamer-Szene, die selbst für Freiheitsrechte einstünde, dies am  Ende akzeptieren kann. Vertreter der NLM haben aber Verständnis für die  Empörung. Die Entschuldigung des Senders sei hier richtig und notwendig  gewesen.



Oh Mann, sowas ist echt ein Armutszeugnis für unser Land. Also darf wissentlich gelogen, manipuliert und diskriminiert werden. Ein Freifahrtsschein für solche Sender.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> "Der Kodex von Anonymous", was? Ja ne, is klar.
> Oder frei nach einem bekannten Film: Das sind eher Richtlinien als feste Regeln



Parler?


----------



## Joerg2 (26. August 2011)

Also ich für meinen Teil schaue ohnehin fast nur noch  Spielfilme...
Was mich stört ist eigentlich nicht die Tatsache, dass das nicht verfolgt wird. Ein Bußgeld für einen solchen Beitrag hätte RTL eh nur das Budget von ca. 2-3 Werbespots gekostet.

Was mich aufregt ist diese dreiste Entschuldigung. Statt zu sagen, dass es auch durchaus normale Menschen auf der gamescom gab sagt man "wir wollten keine Gefühle verletzten". Mal ehrlich: Wer kauft dem Moderator das ab? RTL verletzt jeden Tag die Gefühle von irgendwelchen Leuten - seien es die Bewohner der "Messi"-Häuser, Zahlungsunfähige Peter Zwegat Protagonisten oder sonstige Opfer einer RTL-"Hilfs"show. Jedes mal werden diese Menschen wie lebensunfähige Vollpfosten dargestellt - mit dem Unterschied, dass nach einer einzelnen Beschwerde kein Hahn schreit....


----------



## MrBigX (26. August 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Parler?


Hier gibts kein Parley, wo komm wir denn da hin! 

@Shadow_Man
Meinungsfreiheit ist ein essentieller Bestandteil eines Rechtsstaates, egal was für Idioten das ausnutzen um irgendwelchen Schwachsinn zu verbreiten.


----------



## ViktorVal (26. August 2011)

MrBigX schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ist ein essentieller Bestandteil eines Rechtsstaates, egal was für Idioten das ausnutzen um irgendwelchen Schwachsinn zu verbreiten.


 
Das ist nicht korrekt. Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit ist nur so lange gegeben, wie man damit gegen keine Gesetze verstößt, z.B. Volksverhetzung, Diskriminierung oder Beleidigung (Was übrigens eine Straftat ist).


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

ViktorVal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit ist nur so lange gegeben, wie man damit gegen keine Gesetze verstößt, z.B. Volksverhetzung, Diskriminierung oder Beleidigung (Was übrigens eine Straftat ist).


 
Eben!

Aber mittlerweile läuft die Welt eben so ab: Wer das Geld hat, bestimmt was Unrecht und Recht ist. Wer das Geld hat, darf sich quasi alles erlauben. Sieht man ja auch hier.

Stell Dir nur mal vor, wir hätten privat so einen Film gedreht, andere schlecht gemacht, Lügen erzählt, um ihnen zu schaden. Das Ganze dann überall online gestellt.  Wie schnell hätten wir da wohl ein Schreiben irgendeines Anwaltes bekommen und uns würde irgendwas angedroht werden.

Bei RTL darf dagegen jeden Tag gemobbt, manipuliert, gelogen und diskriminiert werden. Die Menschenwürde mit Füßen getreten werden - und das alles angeblich legal.


----------



## Enisra (26. August 2011)

ViktorVal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit ist nur so lange gegeben, wie man damit gegen keine Gesetze verstößt, z.B. Volksverhetzung, Diskriminierung oder Beleidigung (Was übrigens eine Straftat ist).


 
Ja, wie auch wo anders schon geschrieben: Pressefreiheit bedeutet nicht das die Presse die Freiheit hat Dinge zu erfinden

Und wer herrausfindet wo bekommt ein PSOne-Spiel


----------



## Schisshase (26. August 2011)

Wer sein Gesicht in eine Kamera bzw. Mikrofon hält auf der das Logo von RTL(2) prangt, der darf sich hinterher über nichts wundern.
Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung eh nicht. Explosiv = BILD-TV. Wer nimmt das denn Bitteschön ernst? Ignorieren und gut is.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. August 2011)

Man sollten den Verantwortlichen von RTL mal dieses Lied schicken: Die Doofen-Mief - YouTube


----------



## shawn2007 (26. August 2011)

Die reiten sich immer mehr in die bredulie, was die sich erlauben, ich schätze mal das rund 95% aller Jungs in Deutschland zocken, man is A: nich sofort ein Klitchee Gamer weil man auf die Gamescom geht, und B: Kann man bei einer Veranstaltung die um "Games und Neuheiten etc." geht nich erwarten das einer sein Tagesticket dafür Opfert mit irg. welchen Oberflächlichen Eingebildeten Sch***** das gelände für ein eis zu verlassen 
C: Wieso machen die nich en Test mit Männern die auf nehr Modemesse oder so das gleiche bei frauen probieren, die schuhabhängigen sind doch nich besser als leute die sich ihre freizeit mit gaming amüsanter gestalten.
Es gibt immer genau die, die auf ein Klitchee passen, weil sie ja irg. wo her kommen aber das heißt nich das man alle über einen kamm scheren kann -.-
naja aba ob ich da eine eigene meinung hab oder ob andere das auch sehen kann ich nich beurteilen, aber RTL is sowieo ein "NO GO"

MfG


----------



## Mothman (26. August 2011)

Sicherlich anzukreiden diese Reportage. Andererseits verbreitet RTL und Konsorten doch seit jeher Unwahrheiten und Meinungsmache. 
Jetzt hat es halt mal "uns" getroffen. 

Und morgen gucken 50% der hier Schreibenden wieder GZSZ mit ihrer Freundin.


----------



## Snowman93 (26. August 2011)

man sollte sich erst gar nicht von irgendwelchen Sender angreifen lassen schon gar nicht von RTL denn RTL ist von Assis, für Assis 

Jeder in Deutschland weiß das RTL in Sachen Sendungen mit Kompetenzen und Niveau ganz ganz ganz .... unten steht
allein ihr Programm ist eine Beleidigung für den menschlichen Verstand.

Hier noch ein kleines Video von Serdar Somuncu über RTL 

es lohnt sich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWpdC3iVQxg


----------



## SnowmanGER (26. August 2011)

Was für ein niveauloser Sender  Zum Glück schaue ich kein Fernsehn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLdoMRA6eks&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## darkfuneral (26. August 2011)

Sorry man schaut sich doch die zwei Girls mal an, die haben so viele Schminke drauf geklatscht das an sie als Schaufenster-Puppe in eine Mode Boutique ins Fenster stellen kann. So was ist Barbie-Style und das macht mich gar nicht an. Da muss man kein Gamer sein um das hässlich zu finden. Die zwei Damen würde ich für ein Game auch links liegen lassen. Vor allem wenn sie mit einer Kamera von RTL unterwegs sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Sicherlich anzukreiden diese Reportage. Andererseits verbreitet RTL und Konsorten doch seit jeher Unwahrheiten und Meinungsmache.
> Jetzt hat es halt mal "uns" getroffen.
> 
> Und morgen gucken 50% der hier Schreibenden wieder GZSZ mit ihrer Freundin.



Ganz sicher nicht. Fernsehkonsum ist für mich genauso ein Trennungsgrund wie Rauchen,  (übermäßiger) Alkoholgenuß und Vegetarismus.


----------



## Mothman (26. August 2011)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht. Fernsehkonsum ist für mich genauso ein Trennungsgrund wie Rauchen,  (übermäßiger) Alkoholgenuß und Vegetarismus.


50%!  

DU gehörst natürlich zu den anderen 50% ... wie immer.


----------



## Darknomis806 (26. August 2011)

Anonymous soll die Daten aller Mitarbeiter von RTL klauen und im Internet öffentlich machen!


----------



## Spassbremse (26. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> 50%!
> 
> DU gehörst natürlich zu den anderen 50% ... wie immer.



Ich sollte mir wirklich mehr Mühe geben, die Beiträge anderer User aufmerksamer zu lesen...


----------



## Egersdorfer (26. August 2011)

Wait, seit wann ist zu Tode geschmickt und unterirdische Intelligenz = sexy?

Die Anforderungen werden auch immer niedriger gehängt. Da sieht man, dass das T für Troll in RTL stehen muss.

Ich hätte gern mal so 'nen Test gesehen für ein Fussballspiel der deutschen Nationalmannschaft 2006 in good old Germany (dürfte ja ungefähr mit Gamescom, größte Veranstaltung seiner Art in Europa etc.) gesehen. Ob die Damen da wohl unsanfter zur Seite gestoßen worden wären als auf der Gamescom?


----------



## The_Chosen (26. August 2011)

> Kickbusch zeigt sich überrascht, dass der Beitrag so ernst genommen wurde.


Nun, dann hätte er das besser an "Vorsicht Kamera" & Co verkauft, als das bei Explosiv zu senden. Aber macht eh keinen Unterschied, inszeniert ist beides. Bei anderen Sendern werden auch Leute gekauft um irgendwelche Lügen und Unwahrheiten zu präsentieren. Von dem her...  

Greetz
Chosen


----------



## Skaty12 (26. August 2011)

Um... was bringt denn bitte ein Date? Wenn es nur dabei bleibt sind es vllt 2-3 Stunden mit einer Frau die das (wahrscheinlich) Beruflich als Redakteur macht. Wer da 6 Stunden für sein Lieblingsgame wartet verzichtet da drauf. Hätte die mit Sex o.ä. geboten wären vermutlich mehr darauf eingegangen


----------



## ikarus275 (26. August 2011)

http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/fernsehblog/archive/2010/01/05/kleine-boulevardreporterschule-wie-man-einen-explosiv-beitrag-rettet.aspx#comments

In den Comments runterscrollen, da findet man Folgendes :


Tim Kickbusch:
[...]
"@ Thomas Television:

was wären objektivierbare Kriterien, um festzustellen, ob ein Boulevardmagazin gut oder schlecht ist? Ehrlich gesagt, ist das eine Frage, die mich bei jedem einzelnen Beitrag, den ich mache, beschäftigt. Meine Kriterien sind bisher: Wahrheit, Authentizität, Legalität und natürlich meine persönlichen moralischen Werte."[...]

Geschrieben von Tim Kickbusch am  16. Januar 2010

Der Mann hat ja moralische Werte...ohne Worte..


----------



## SithRevan (26. August 2011)

Na klar doch, ich geh auf die Gamescom zahle noch kräftig und dann geh ich mit irgendner Ollen mit, weil sie mich kurz fragt ob ich mit ihr nen Eis essen gehe?! Das würde natürlich jeder Depp machen, außer halt wir Zokker, weil wir doch von unseren Muttis gelernt haben, dass man nicht mit Wildfremden Menschen mitgeht xD


----------



## X3niC (26. August 2011)

"die haben nur augen für die Spiele"

Ähhh ja??Deswegen geh ich auf die Gamescom, wenn ich laufende mu***** sehen will geh ich auf die Venus....:-/Da fragt mich dann auch keiner überrascht warum ich mir jez nicht die Battlefield 3 Packung anschauen will wenn ich gerade was anderes anschaue....


----------



## Dancinator (26. August 2011)

Das ist doch typisch für RTL...und dann noch vom moderator " 2 hüpsche mädels" 
Solche aktionen sind mehr als überflüßig....wer zahlt schon gutes geld für karten um dann nach 2 min mit den mädels nach draussen zu gehen um ein Eis zu essen??Es sei sie würden ein mein Eis lecken  dann ok aber so doch bestimmt nicht!Was mich aber mal echt interessieren würde,was wäre wenn einer mitgekommen wäre und er nicht wieder rein gekommen wär.Würde RTL diese kosten erstatten???!!!!
Würde mich freuen wenn man RTL mal die seiten blocken würde,wie Anonymous es schon öfters gemacht hat.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (26. August 2011)

Gibts die zwei  Mädels auch in hübsch? o_0 Ne mal ehrlich, das ganze war doch sowas von plump wer fällt denn auf sowas rein?


----------



## Muckimann (26. August 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Und morgen gucken 50% der hier Schreibenden wieder GZSZ mit ihrer Freundin.



erwischt, aber davor kommt erst noch Verbotene Liebe


----------



## Egersdorfer (26. August 2011)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/fernsehblog/archive/2010/01/05/kleine-boulevardreporterschule-wie-man-einen-explosiv-beitrag-rettet.aspx#comments
> 
> In den Comments runterscrollen, da findet man Folgendes :
> 
> ...




Hut ab, in einem Atemzug zuzugeben, dass das eigene Boulevardmagazin schlecht ist (weil es die Kriterien nicht erfüllt) und das auch noch sehenden Auges zugeben. Soviel Ehrlichkeit hätte ich dem Mann nicht zugetraut.


----------



## DerKurde (26. August 2011)

Oh man wieso regt sich überhaupt noch jemand über den "ich bin fi** und fertig" assi Sender RTL auf? Und die beiden Mädels könnten sich gut mit der Studentin aus dem ersten Bericht für aktiven Gedankenaustausch zusammen tun (mit Stroh werfen bis sie blüten)...


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (26. August 2011)

Vielleicht waren die Angesprochenen einfach vergeben, schonmal dran gedacht? Sowas soll angeblich auch bei Gamern vorkommen...
Bzw... Man hat jetzt ne Hand voll gesehen die nicht drauf eingegangen sind. Wieviele verheimlicht uns RTL, die durchaus Lust auf Eis hatten? Oder auf die beiden mittelmäßig ausschauenden jungen Damen...


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (26. August 2011)

So wie die eine guckt sieht die andere aus. Bekloppt wie ich finde.


----------



## marcelbenson (26. August 2011)

ANONYMUS!


----------



## dengine (26. August 2011)

also ich wär mitgegangen SOFORT. scheiß auf die spiele! , auch wenn der BF3 stand leer wär(was unwahrscheinlich ist). .Wer da nicht mitgeht ist entweder vergeben oder schwul sonst kann ich mir das nich erklären.


----------



## coolwuschel (26. August 2011)

Mit den Beiden wär ich auch nicht mitgegangen. Sehen bestenfalls durchschnittlich aus und wirken strohdumm und unsympatisch.


----------



## Bocky77 (26. August 2011)

dengine schrieb:


> also ich wär mitgegangen SOFORT. scheiß auf die spiele! , auch wenn der BF3 stand leer wär(was unwahrscheinlich ist). .Wer da nicht mitgeht ist entweder vergeben oder schwul sonst kann ich mir das nich erklären.



Ist Dir vielleicht mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass nicht alle Männer "Schwanzgesteuert" sind. Nur weil zwei Frauen mit den Augen klimpern sollen wir gleich dahinschmelzen?! Um ehrlich zu sein, mein Typ sind die beiden auch nicht. Sind mir beide irgendwie unsympatisch. Darüber hinaus, wenn ich Frauen kennen lernen möchte gehe ich in die Bar, in die Stadt oder in den Park. Und wenn ich etwas über Computerspiele erfahren möchte gehe ich zur GamesCom. Die einzigen beiden Frauen, wegen denen ich den Besuch abbrechen würde wären Jennifer Aniston und Zooey Deschanel  Ohh ja, wegen den beiden würde ich meine Einstellung zu diesem Thema über Bord werfen *Träum*


----------



## marzipanmann (26. August 2011)

Diese Beiden, würde ich nicht mal mit ner Pipette anfassen.


----------



## Zapman2010 (26. August 2011)

Was soll dieser sinnlose RTL Punkt 6 Bericht ? Die wundern sich doch nicht wirklich das nicht alle so primitiv sind und auf solche sinnlosen Weiber reinfallen, falls die Holzgehirne es nicht gemerkt haben, Sie sind nicht zur Kinderdisco.

Wenigstens schafft der Sender es, dem ganzen noch einen drauf zusetzen.

Nur gut das ich kein TV habe.


----------



## saubermann666 (26. August 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> "die haben nur augen für die Spiele"
> 
> Ähhh ja??Deswegen geh ich auf die Gamescom, wenn ich laufende mu***** sehen will geh ich auf die Venus....:-/Da fragt mich dann auch keiner überrascht warum ich mir jez nicht die Battlefield 3 Packung anschauen will wenn ich gerade was anderes anschaue....


 
Eben, ich geh auch immer auf Messen mit einem bestimmten Ziel (für das ich ja den Eintritt zahle). Seien es nun Games, High-Tech Geräte, Sexspielzeug, Motorräder oder sonstwas. Aber in der Regel ist man auf solchen Messen mit dieser Sache beschäftigt - Weiber können um Aufmerksamkeit sonstwann betteln  Und diese Oberflächlichen Trullas kauft doch keiner ernsthaft ab, das sie sich ernshaft für eines dieser Hobbys interessieren  "Ich heuchle interesse" - super geschauspielert


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. August 2011)

marzipanmann schrieb:


> Diese Beiden, würde ich nicht mal mit ner Pipette anfassen.



Pipette? Lol...........Die Dich sicher auch nicht. Googel mal den Unterschied zwischen ner Pipette und ner Pinzette.

PISA läßt grüßen.............


----------



## saubermann666 (26. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Pipette? Lol...........Die Dich sicher auch nicht. Googel mal den Unterschied zwischen ner Pipette und ner Pinzette.
> 
> PISA läßt grüßen.............


 
Wieso? Wenn du zwei Pipetten nimmst, vorzugsweise mit den disposal tips, kannst du wie mit Essstäbchen handtieren. Und danach die Spitze abwerfen, damit du steril weiterarbeiten kannst. Noch nie bei einer Laborparty gewesen? Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, er meint das Richtige. Oder auch nicht


----------



## danmage (26. August 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Viele Leute wissen auch das in der BILD Zeitung  nicht nur seriöse und gut recherchierte Artikel gedruckt werden,  trotzdem liest "die Masse" die BILD bzw. schaut RTL & bildet sich  dann ihre Meinung.
> 
> 
> Bin auch erst durch das PCG Forum darauf aufmerksam geworden ... "danke dafür!"
> ...


 


Warum sollte auch alles und jeder "normal" und "genormt" sein?
Es gibt doch schon genügend genormte Spießer auf der Welt.


----------



## alimania (26. August 2011)

witzig witzig von RTL, hab ich mich auch nicht verhört, sexy, hahaha, sexy sieht anderes aus, find ich einfach frech von RTL, des wegen kann man ja auch die spiele von RTL in die tonne tretten. lol


----------



## Birdynator (26. August 2011)

olololololol der hat Pinzette mit Pipette verwechselt ololololxDxDxDxDxDROFL!!!!!!!!!! Dre its bestimt nicht so intellient wir wir olololololololool


----------



## corn123 (26. August 2011)

So einen Beitrag kann man ja auch nicht manipulieren und rausschneiden wenn mal wer mitgehn will.

RTL zeigt sowieso täglich dass er auf dem Niveau von Asozialen liegt -> siehe die Schulermittler uvm.


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. August 2011)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn du zwei Pipetten nimmst, vorzugsweise mit den disposal tips, kannst du wie mit Essstäbchen handtieren. Und danach die Spitze abwerfen, damit du steril weiterarbeiten kannst. Noch nie bei einer Laborparty gewesen? Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, er meint das Richtige. Oder auch nicht



Ach naja, mittlerweile bereue ich schon wieder meinen "harten" Post.Schließlich kann jeder mal etwas verwechseln.
Wie nen Rettich mit nem Kohlrabi oder so. *rofl*


----------



## xotoxic242 (27. August 2011)

Birdynator schrieb:


> olololololol der hat Pinzette mit Pipette verwechselt ololololxDxDxDxDxDROFL!!!!!!!!!! Dre its bestimt nicht so intellient wir wir olololololololool


 
olololollolololol Allohol


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. August 2011)

Das Schönheitsideal bei RTL ist sicher so: Operierte Brüste bis zur Decke, Langgezogene Gesichter, künstliche Haare, Botox-Lippen.

Doch wer will schon so eine Freundin: Die musst ja dann sicher jedes Jahr zum TÜV schicken und wenn die Hupen kaputt gehen, ist sie auch nicht mehr verkehrstüchtig 

"Meine Freundin ist grad zur Inspektion!" 

Nee, das wäre nix, oder? 

Vielleicht sollten wir nächsten Jahr den Loddar hinschicken, dann klappts auch mit dem Frauen- Image.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. August 2011)

Die sind wahrscheinlich vom Set Verdachtsfälle direckt zur Gamescom gefahren!!
Jedes Spiel sieht besser aus als diese beiden Botox Gesichter!!!
Ausserdem wenn ich ne Freundin suche dann sicher nicht auf der Gamescom hallo!!!Haben die sonst nichts zutun bei RTL!!Gott sei dank herrscht bei mir RTL-Verbot schon vor diesem Hochintelligenten Beitrag seitens RTL


----------



## philipp141294 (27. August 2011)

Mal im ernst: Wenn ich Geld für die GC bezahle verlasse ich die doch nicht nur wegen ein paar von RTL bezahlten Nutten O_o


----------



## Beelzebub84 (27. August 2011)

Also ehrlich wenn ich das schon sehe wer macht bei so gekünstelten Flirt Versuchen schon mit! Wenn das echt rüberkommen wurde und die Mädels echt nett und anprechend wären ja ok aber so^^ Mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet die Blonde wäre gar nicht mein Typ sieht aus wie so ne (sorry) migranten Matratze *würg* die schwarze ist mir von der gestik und gerede schon nach 1 min unsympatisch ok wenn sie nackt vor meiner Haustür stehen würde dürfte sich für ne halbe stunde eintreten aber mit der rumflirten niemals so ne unsympathische zicken tussi!


----------



## cell81469 (27. August 2011)

Die Brünette ging ja sogar noch^^ Aber die blonde sah aus wie der 10 Millionen Punktebonus in Burnout^^

Den gleichen mist hatte Prosieben mit der "Nachrichten"sendung Taff aber schon letztes Jahr probiert auch wenn da das Angebot besser war. Entweder ne Massage von 2 Punkteboni oder ein aktuelles spiel^^


----------



## darki (27. August 2011)

Wie man auf manchen Seiten lesen kann, muss man der Wertung von der NLM auch nicht ganz folgen.
Diese Medienpolitik hält doch nur zusammen, damit daraus kein Eklat wird.

Siehe rechtambild.de - http://bit.ly/nWZRMD


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2011)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> PS: Ich fand den Beitrag auch nicht toll, aber ich reg mich nicht auf, weil:
> 1.) Die Satire zu erkennen war,
> und
> 2.) ich es lächerlich finde, da ich auch nicht über "Mitten im Leben" und so schimpfe...


 Aber:
a) es handelt sich um ein Nachrichtenmagazin und nicht um eine Unterhaltungssendung
b) in einer solchen sollten Satireberichte entsprechend gekennzeichnet sein, denn
c) was heutzutage alles ernsthaft gesendet wird, ist teilweise weitaus überzogener als das in diesem Bericht. 
Je nachdem, ob die beteiligten Macher unwissend oder unfähig sind oder den Beitrag absichtlich so drehen und schneiden, daß ihr Standpunkt dabei rauskommt, kann man Satire eben nicht einfach so erkennen.


----------



## MrBigX (27. August 2011)

ViktorVal schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit ist nur so lange gegeben, wie man damit gegen keine Gesetze verstößt, z.B. Volksverhetzung, Diskriminierung oder Beleidigung (Was übrigens eine Straftat ist).


Ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass ich das extra erwähnen muss. Aber das einzige in deinem Post, von dem ich weiß, dass es illegal ist (oder sein sollte) ist Diskriminierung. Aber selbst da muss man zu einer Gruppe mit einer entsprechenden Lobby gehören oder irgendwie Mitleid erregen bevor irgendjemand was macht.


----------



## MrBigX (27. August 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Anonymous soll die Daten aller Mitarbeiter von RTL klauen und im Internet öffentlich machen!


Warum wollen immer alle soziale Lynchjustiz mit bestenfalls tangential beteiligten Personen betreiben? Habt ihr zu lange keinen Krieg mehr gesehen oder was?



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht. Fernsehkonsum ist für mich genauso ein Trennungsgrund wie Rauchen,  (übermäßiger) Alkoholgenuß und Vegetarismus.


Fernsehkonsum und Vegetarismus ist ein Trennungsgrund? Und ich dachte ich wär pingelig


----------



## kRustY88 (27. August 2011)

das ist alles so ein schwachsinn....wenn ich auf ner gamermesse bin, interessier ich mich dort natürlich für die Games.....wenn ich auf ner Eisenbahnausstellung bin, interessier ich mich dort natürlich für Eisenbahnen....und wenn ich auf ner Kunstausstellung bin interessier ich mich dort für Kunst und wenn da mädels antanzen stören sie einfach.


----------



## excitusz (27. August 2011)

http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/forderung-einer-gegendarstellung-von-rtl-media-zum-explosivbericht-am-19811/541


Wer sagt das das teilweise stimmt beleidigt sich selber hier gehts um mehr als nur einen Bericht hier geht es um ein Wertvolles Hobby und den eigenden Stolz und wir sind keine DSDS Teilnehmer geschweige den sind wir in einer RTL Show die damit rechnen müssen von solchen Redakteuren ect beleidigt zu werden.  Die Entwickler sind unsere Musiker und die Games ist die Musik  die wir hören, in dem fall Spielen und einen Fan von Musik würde keiner beleidigen ,den Musik mag jeder. Ich erinner euch an die alten Zeiten und die vorurteile über Rock and Roll musik unsere Generation ist Müde zum Demonstrieren aber eine Stimme abgeben kann jeder, mehr Disziplin oder wir enden als Killerspieler und Süchtlinge, vergisst nicht das sich die Spiele weiter entwickler nund noch realistischer werden, wir müssen also jetzt anfangen uns respekt zu veraschaffen und eine Lobby aufzubauen von Sponsoren und nicht erst wenn es zu spät ist.


----------



## excitusz (27. August 2011)

teilt den Link auf facebook bitte. die Stimme hat mehr Akzeptanz bei aussenstehenden als irgendwelche Hacker die etwas erzwingen wollen und menschen wollen sich nichts aufzwingen lassen vorallem keine aussenstehenden.


----------



## MA (27. August 2011)

ich will das mal sehen das video wo die das sagt ich weiß noch nicht mal worum es geht ich habe das video noch nicht mal gesehen was ahbe dei eigentlich gesagt ?


----------



## Matze1994 (28. August 2011)

MA schrieb:


> ich will das mal sehen das video wo die das sagt ich weiß noch nicht mal worum es geht ich habe das video noch nicht mal gesehen was ahbe dei eigentlich gesagt ?


 
RTL Explosiv / Gamescom 2011 Original Reportage + Beschwerde / Aufruf - YouTube


----------



## der-jan (28. August 2011)

excitusz schrieb:


> http://www.petitiononline.de/petition/forderung-einer-gegendarstellung-von-rtl-media-zum-explosivbericht-am-19811/541
> 
> 
> Wer sagt das das teilweise stimmt beleidigt sich selber hier gehts um mehr als nur einen Bericht hier geht es um ein Wertvolles Hobby und den eigenden Stolz...



sag mal warst du auf der messe?
was da bei rtl gesagt wurde ist natürlich nicht "nett" aber natürlich stimmen da teile von  und ich versteh da jetzt überhaupt nicht die brücke die du zu schlagen versuchst mit "beleidigt sich selbst"
ich war da am donnerstag und es war ein echt warmer tag - ich bin in kurzen hosen und tshirt rumgelaufen, aber andere messebesucher kamen da im langärmeligen sweatshirt an, ich sah sogar hier und da knaben, die im schwarzen ledermantel rumliefen (und das war kein kostüm ) daß da leute im sweatshirt auch geschwitzt haben bringt die natur mit sich und die ledermanteltypen... also wenn da ein bericht sagt, daß messebesucher gemüffelt haben... da fühl ich mich nicht selbst angesprochen, kann aber der beschreibung echt beipflichten 

na und daß auf der messe schon eine ansammlung recht merkwürdiger typen rumlief wird ja keiner bestreiten


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. August 2011)

@der-jan
das viele messebesucher nach schweiß gerochen haben stimmt ja auch. bestreitet ja niemand. es geht mehr darum, dass rtl behauptet das gamer allgemein stinken, weil sie sich nicht waschen. 
und das da merkwürdige typen rumlaufen, stimmt natürlich auch. aber auch hier sagt rtl z.b.: "auf der gamescom fällt man auf wenn man nicht verkleidet ist"  oder der satz mit der entscheidung rasierer oder pc-spiel.
rtl behauptet das alle gamer stinken, unrasiert und ungepflegt sind, darin liegt das problem.


----------



## Priest301 (28. August 2011)

Der Beitrag von RTL ist wieder mal genauso dumm wie der Rest des Programmes. "Mitten im Leben", "Verdachtsfälle", "Die Schulermittler" und solche Nachrichten sind der größte S****ß, der von unserer derzeitigen Gesellschaft einfach akzeptiert wird, anstatt weg- oder auszuschalten. Das ist doch schon fast moderne Gehirnwäsche. Fernseh einschalten, "kommt nix, ach lass doch das einfach an, is bestimmt spannend, zu sehen wer der Vater von Susanne X wirklich ist. Ihr Schwiegervater oder ihr Freund." Der Durchschnitts-Konsument lässt den Fernseher lieber an, statt Ruhe in der Wohnung oder Haus zu haben. Und schon startet die "Verdummung". RTL macht damit Geld, dass sich andere verkaufen um irgendwelche Programme wie "Mitten im Leben" zu schaffen und dabei ihre Würde verlieren. Lehrreich ist da nix. Unterhaltsam noch weniger, wenn man erstmal das Schema erkennt, dass sich so schnell wiederholt wie X-Diaries. Ist nur meine Meinung. Jedenfalls haben die bei mir dafür gesorgt, dass mein Fernseher nur noch für DVD oder die Wii läuft. Ansonsten bleibt er aus, spare Strom. Danke, RTL, dass ihr zumindest so etwas für die Welt tut.


----------



## mchenry (28. August 2011)

Photos vom RTL Flashmob "DIE ALIENS SIND GELANDET" :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mchenryarts/sets/72157627532707194/


----------



## ING (28. August 2011)

war so klar das rtl jetzt noch einen nachlegt und seine prostituierten (für rtl zu arbeiten is tausendmal schlimmer als aufn strich zu gehen) auf pseudo männerfang schickt^^ das ist das problem, umso mehr sich die leute aufregen um so mehr bringt rtl davon weils ne riesen publicity bringt wenn sich soviele darüber aufregen. würd mich nicht wundern wenn gamer zukünftig öfter das "thema" sind auf rtl.


----------



## der-jan (28. August 2011)

ING schrieb:


> war so klar das rtl jetzt noch einen nachlegt und seine prostituierten (für rtl zu arbeiten is tausendmal schlimmer als aufn strich zu gehen) auf pseudo männerfang schickt^^ das ist das problem, umso mehr sich die leute aufregen um so mehr bringt rtl davon weils ne riesen publicity bringt wenn sich soviele darüber aufregen. würd mich nicht wundern wenn gamer zukünftig öfter das "thema" sind auf rtl.



wo du recht hast ist, daß rtl alles ausschlachtet und sich daher die "aufgebrachte internetgemeinschaft" somit an die eigene nase fassen sollte 

wo du aber a bissle weit über ziel hinaus geschossen bist ist deine ansage zu rtl "jobbern"... für die ist das ein ex beliebiger job, den man gern nimmt weil er leicht ist und passable bezahlt wird - da "prostituiert" sich keiner, weil man nicht "nur fürs geld über eigene grenzen" geht bzw nix macht was in den augen der öffentlichkeit "anrüchig" ist

na und wenn man sich mal vor augen führt wie sehr sich "gamer" selbst zum affen machen - siehe dämliche flamewars zwischen konsole und pc, zwischen battlefield und cod etc - wo sich ein großteil der leute als sowas von dämlich geben.... wo man beim lesen oft ins fremdschämen verfällt... da kann man schon sagen, eh lass mal bei dem bissel mist was rtl abzieht fünfe grade sein


----------



## mchenry (28. August 2011)

Neuer Flashmob gegen RTL in Köln geplant :

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=156816054400449


----------



## black-phantom (28. August 2011)

Komisch, dass niemand bei RTL darauf kommt, dass die zwei vielleicht einfach nicht der Typ Frau sind, auf die einige vielleicht stehen? Es wird einfach angenommen, dass Gamer so hoffnungslos vereinsamt sind, dass die bei dem tollen "Fang" sofort ja sagen sollten. Den selben Test kann man wohl auch auf anderen Messen versuchen. Warum glauben die zwei eigentlich so unwiederstehlich zu sein dass jeder bock auf sie hätte? Ich will nicht behaupten, dass sie extrem hässlich sind und eine Charakter-Ferndiagnose ist auch nicht möglich, aber die zwo wirken ziemlich oberflächlich und tussig, nicht grad nach jemandem mit dem ich meine Zeit verbringen möchte...



Beelzebub84 schrieb:


> sieht aus wie so ne (sorry) *migranten *Matratze *würg*



Migranten-Matratze? Was soll das denn?!?



der-jan schrieb:


> also wenn da ein bericht sagt, daß messebesucher  gemüffelt haben... da fühl ich mich nicht selbst angesprochen, kann aber  der beschreibung echt beipflichten


 
Ich war zwar nicht auf der Gamescom,aber auch auf "nicht-nur-geek-Messen" wie der IAA usw schwitzen die Besucher beim Gerenne durch volle und mäßig temperierte Hallen. Kann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen ob das auf der gamescom extremer war oder nicht...


----------



## Muckimann (28. August 2011)

mchenry schrieb:


> Photos vom RTL Flashmob "DIE ALIENS SIND GELANDET" :
> 
> RTL Flashmob "ALIENS" 2011 - a set on Flickr


 
hehe, echt ne coole Aktion. Aber ich hoff die Leute waren einigermaßen vorbereitet bzw RTL hat die Situation nich ausgenutzt, um durch dümmliche Fragestellung oder bekannte Schnitttechniken einen neuen Beitrag zu fabrizieren.
Sofern überhaupt ein direktes Gespräch oder eine Diskussion mit jemandem von RTL zustande kam.


----------



## der-jan (28. August 2011)

black-phantom schrieb:


> Ich war zwar nicht auf der Gamescom,aber auch auf "nicht-nur-geek-Messen" wie der IAA usw schwitzen die Besucher beim Gerenne durch volle und mäßig temperierte Hallen. Kann jetzt natürlich nicht sagen ob das auf der gamescom extremer war oder nicht...


Wie geschrieben war da recht viel unpassende Kleidung im Spiel - ob da nun Mutti Schuld ist weil die Sohnemann der sonst nicht vor die Tür geht halt was "zu warmes" rausgelegt hat oder ob das "in" ist weiß ich natürlich nicht 

Außerdem bedenke - cebit ist im März, auch  zb das Wave and Gothic Treffen wo zu Pfingsten tausende "anderer Freaks" in Schwarz durch Leipzig laufen ist in dieser "gemäßigten" Jahreszeit. Aber Geek-stock in Köln ist halt im August und das ist nun mal kein Pullunderwetter


----------



## DonCatan (29. August 2011)

Also grundsätzlich:

RTL ist doch sowieso der a-sozialen Sender schlechthin.

Die haben absolut keine Qualität im Programm.


----------



## Ariat (30. August 2011)

black-phantom schrieb:


> Komisch, dass niemand bei RTL darauf kommt, dass die zwei vielleicht einfach nicht der Typ Frau sind, auf die einige vielleicht stehen? Es wird einfach angenommen, dass Gamer so hoffnungslos vereinsamt sind, dass die bei dem tollen "Fang" sofort ja sagen sollten. Den selben Test kann man wohl auch auf anderen Messen versuchen. Warum glauben die zwei eigentlich so unwiederstehlich zu sein dass jeder bock auf sie hätte? Ich will nicht behaupten, dass sie extrem hässlich sind und eine Charakter-Ferndiagnose ist auch nicht möglich, aber die zwo wirken ziemlich oberflächlich und tussig, nicht grad nach jemandem mit dem ich meine Zeit verbringen möchte...
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Wenn die mich angequatscht hätten, hätte ich auch gedacht, was wollen die denn? Die habens aber nötig. Abgesehen davon, mein Typ waren sie auch nicht. Vor allem, wenn sie wirklich "so ankommen und anquatschen". Denkt RTL wirklich bei diesen "Lockvögeln" muss jeder anbeissen und wenn nicht, dann sind es asoziale Gamer.... Das hätte man wirklich auf jeder anderen Messe genauso machen können mit dem gleichen Ergebnis......


----------



## Frullo (31. August 2011)

Was ist besser?

a) Asozialer Gamer?
b) Schwanzgesteuert?

Gemäss RTL ist der schwanzgesteuerte Mann im sozialen Gefüge der Menschheit weiter oben anzusetzen als der potentiell asoziale Gamer. Das lässt sich natürlich dadurch erklären, dass RTL an letzterem Geld verdienen kann (sex sells), während sie für den Gamer nix zu bieten haben...


----------



## sTormseeka (31. August 2011)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was ist besser?
> 
> a) Asozialer Gamer?
> b) Schwanzgesteuert?
> ...


Eigentlich schon!
Gibts von Cobra11 und anderen Bullshit ein PC Game?


----------



## Merced (1. September 2011)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, so hübsch die beiden auch sind, ist es klar, dass sie da eher abblitzen. Eine Messe wie die Gamescom zieht halt nunmal Besucher von überall an und wenn jemand hunderte von km für etwas fährt (egal ob gamescom oder eine Automesse oder dergleichen), dann wird er sich nicht gleich nach 30 Sekunden von einer flüchtigen Bekanntschaft da raus ziehen lassen - zumal mit keinem Wort erwähnt wird ob die eine Freundin haben.


----------

